# Qld Case Swap



## hayden (6/4/09)

right time to pull our banana bending fingers out and get a QLD case swap going. 
date would be wise to make use of the queens long week end, for either the saturday (6th of june) or possibly the sunday (7th of june) leaving two days to recover from the event. 

where will it be at my place (the knuckle 'eadz bar). we'll cater food and have beer but being case swap more beer is always required along with company. there plenty of room around the pool as well. 

if people are interested ill organise it further.


----------



## clean brewer (6/4/09)

half-fix said:


> right time to pull our banana bending fingers out and get a QLD case swap going.
> date would be wise to make use of the queens long week end, for either the saturday (6th of june) or possibly the sunday (7th of june) leaving two days to recover from the event.
> 
> where will it be at my place (the knuckle 'eadz bar). we'll cater food and have beer but being case swap more beer is always required along with company. there plenty of room around the pool as well.
> ...



Im in, please please please be the Sunday 7th of June, I am surely to be able to attend on that day.. :unsure: 

And since I am now likely to miss out on Chappos Mini Case Swap/Brewday.. :angry:


----------



## reviled (6/4/09)

+1 for the 7th of June so I can attend B) I will be in QLD from 6th till the 13th of June and would love to join in the fun!


----------



## scoundrel (6/4/09)

residend chef is ecited +1 for the 7th


----------



## scoundrel (6/4/09)

your own guns and taps are a must though if your kegging, we don't own them (yet)


----------



## TidalPete (6/4/09)

scoundrelrogue said:


> your own guns and taps are a must though if your kegging, we don't own them (yet)



Bottling needs no guns or taps whether you are in the swap or just attending.

TP


----------



## InCider (6/4/09)

Hoo Har! :lol:


----------



## Batz (6/4/09)

> your own guns are a must though





We always bring our own guns to Queensland swaps half-fix






Except TP,he brings a bottle opener :lol: 

Batz


----------



## bradsbrew (6/4/09)

I'm a definate maybe... :huh: 
Got a wedding on the 6th so the 7th is better for me. I'll be a definate in the swap!! Just my time attending will be determined by the date.
Good work half fix....you get to pash Incider again :lol: 

Cheers Brad


----------



## hayden (6/4/09)

so far we are looking at the 7th for the swap, i live 200 metres from winkles place to give you all an idea of where i live. i should really get a list going,


----------



## NickB (6/4/09)

Was going to offer my place up here in Peanut Country, but if you're keen Half-Fix, I should be in. Either date suits me just fine at this stage!

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (6/4/09)

> Either date suits me just fine at this stage!



Just say the 7th.. Please  .. It needs to be the 7th for me to attend.. :icon_drunk:


----------



## InCider (6/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> Just say the 7th.. Please  .. It needs to be the 7th for me to attend.. :icon_drunk:



SWAMBO giving you heat again CB?  

I'm Ok unless it's one of the bairn's birthdays...whatever dates they are...


----------



## clean brewer (6/4/09)

InCider said:


> SWAMBO giving you heat again CB?
> 
> I'm Ok unless it's one of the bairn's birthdays...whatever dates they are...



Nah mate, its just a Sunday in a very quiet June and very easy not to work and I never work Mondays(Restaurant is closed), so a noice day for recovery.....


----------



## chappo1970 (6/4/09)

I'm in B) for sure!


----------



## jayandcath (6/4/09)

I will throw my hat in the ring as an absolute maybe, I know the missus was talking about the Queens Birthday long weekend with her family, and if thats on I should be able to slip (into Incider) away for the night.
And if I'm there I'll be in the swap too.

Jay


----------



## Batz (6/4/09)

NickB said:


> Was going to offer my place up here in Peanut Country, but if you're keen Half-Fix, I should be in. Either date suits me just fine at this stage!
> 
> Cheers




I'll be up that way next month working at Tarong Power,we'll have to get together for a beer.

Batz


----------



## NickB (6/4/09)

You're welcome any time Batz, assuming you have a boat to get out of Kin Kin 

PM me and I'll sort something out.... (clearly not at any of the pubs though, as they're all shite!) We can make an arvo of it, will get some people around....hell, I'll post it on here, make it a brew day and a BBQ or something 

Cheers


----------



## hayden (6/4/09)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=84

ok written up the article which ill update, if i get something wrong or changes PM me so i can fix it.

and i think its safe to say its on the sunday (the 7th of june)


----------



## winkle (7/4/09)

Hmmm. 200m uphill walk? I can probably do that.
Dunno about the 870 metre downhill stagger with 3 hedge crashes though  .


----------



## hayden (7/4/09)

thats alright. theres enough room for people to stay.  but i remember the drunk stagger up the hill as well, kinda


----------



## TidalPete (7/4/09)

half-fix said:


> right time to pull our banana bending fingers out and get a QLD case swap going.
> date would be wise to make use of the queens long week end, for either the saturday (6th of june) or possibly the sunday (7th of june) leaving two days to recover from the event.
> 
> where will it be at my place (the knuckle 'eadz bar). we'll cater food and have beer but being case swap more beer is always required along with company. there plenty of room around the pool as well.
> ...



Just curious ---- Is this swap intended to replace the Xmas-in-July or what? Seems a bit early?

TP


----------



## hayden (7/4/09)

i guess so? it was about the only long weekend around in those two months. making recovery easier.


----------



## TidalPete (7/4/09)

half-fix said:


> i guess so? it was about the only long weekend around in those two months. making recovery easier.



Bloody Nora! You young blokes need a long weekend to recover from a case swap? Who said Australia wasn't going soft? :lol: :lol: 

Just an idea! In future, save that long weekend for Clean Brewer down the Bay if he is willing to host it on an annual basis (?) & work out a case swap for sometime in July.  
Just my 2 bob's worth.

TP


----------



## jayandcath (8/4/09)

jayandcath said:


> I will throw my hat in the ring as an absolute maybe, I know the missus was talking about the Queens Birthday long weekend with her family, and if thats on I should be able to slip (into Incider) away for the night.
> And if I'm there I'll be in the swap too.
> 
> Jay



Just got feed back from the boss, and there will be no case swap for me I'm afraid. Apparently I'm looking after the kids that weekend, excellent.

And I'm with you Pete, soft as.


----------



## clean brewer (8/4/09)

TidalPete said:


> Bloody Nora! You young blokes need a long weekend to recover from a case swap? Who said Australia wasn't going soft?
> 
> Just an idea! In future, save that long weekend for Clean Brewer down the Bay if he is willing to host it on an annual basis (?) & work out a case swap for sometime in July.
> Just my 2 bob's worth.
> ...


Whoa there, 

BREAKING NEWS: The business could be sold and by early July so ill be on Red Alert till then to see what the situation will be and whether I will be staying on there??? Ill keep everyone well informed.. Hopefully I could be back down the Brissy sort of way by next year?? :unsure: 



> Just got feed back from the boss, and there will be no case swap for me I'm afraid. Apparently I'm looking after the kids that weekend, excellent.
> 
> And I'm with you Pete, soft as.


Again? Isnt that Chappos and this one?? Did you sign up for that when youse got together??


----------



## chappo1970 (9/4/09)

This thread needs sheep







Better much better!


----------



## InCider (10/4/09)

And Chickens!






But we love sheep... :wub:






I love to snuggle with Sheep - but really, who doesn't?






or just a hug...






Baa Bra is a camera whore - don't no where she gets it... :blink:


----------



## Batz (10/4/09)

We like to get our snakes out as well


----------



## winkle (10/4/09)

Batz said:


> We like to get our snakes out as well
> 
> View attachment 26119



When you said you were going for a snakes hiss, I didn't think you meant that. <_<


----------



## reviled (15/4/09)

So is this still happening Half-fix?


----------



## chappo1970 (15/4/09)

It's happen whether he likes it or not, yeah?


----------



## bradsbrew (15/4/09)

Even if it has to be on his footpath.

:icon_offtopic: Chappo have you got 5 fermenters going??

Brad


----------



## chappo1970 (15/4/09)

Yep! Gotta Brew up a storm for my little case swap!


----------



## InCider (16/4/09)

Frivolous post.


----------



## hayden (17/4/09)

indeed it is still happening. glad to see every one is still keen as mustard as they say.


----------



## hayden (19/4/09)

hmm speaking of which i guess ill have to get cracking on something tame but interesting enough, for the swap.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/4/09)

Half fix your avatar wouldve looked so much better if you werent holding the sheep with your hands.


----------



## clean brewer (19/4/09)

Ok, Ok, I stated today at work that I will not be working on the 7th June, and I dont give a shit if someone wants to have a Wedding or book 1000 people in... "I WILL NOT BE WORKING ON THAT DAY"

*Attending/Swapping/Sleeping Over/Catering/Whatever


Clean Brewer
*


----------



## hayden (24/4/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Half fix your avatar wouldve looked so much better if you werent holding the sheep with your hands.



what are you talking about? she was holding -my- hands there 




clean brewer said:


> Ok, Ok, I stated today at work that I will not be working on the 7th June, and I dont give a shit if someone wants to have a Wedding or book 1000 people in... "I WILL NOT BE WORKING ON THAT DAY"
> 
> *Attending/Swapping/Sleeping Over/Catering/Whatever
> 
> ...



excellent ill add you to the list. swapping as well or just attending?


----------



## reviled (24/4/09)

Put me down as a definate! Still not sure how ill get there from the Gold coast (is public transport an option?) and I will most probably have to sleep in a corner somewhere


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

reviled said:


> Put me down as a definate! Still not sure how ill get there from the Gold coast (is public transport an option?) and I will most probably have to sleep in a corner somewhere




RevKnut I can pick ya and drop ya off mate.


----------



## reviled (24/4/09)

Chappo said:


> RevKnut I can pick ya and drop ya off mate.



Mate  Wat an absolute legend! I may have to take up on that offer bud..


----------



## hayden (24/4/09)

you swapping reviled or just attending? and theres plenty o' room around the place might stick you in the garage


----------



## reviled (24/4/09)

half-fix said:


> you swapping reviled or just attending? and theres plenty o' room around the place might stick you in the garage



Id love to swap but wont be able to bring that much HB into the country, ill be bringing a few bottles of various things over tho B)


----------



## hayden (24/4/09)

ok no problems then. i really need to start getting beer brewing and start thinking of catering as well. >>


----------



## bonj (24/4/09)

uhh..... stuff.


----------



## reviled (24/4/09)

Bonj said:


> uhh..... stuff.



So youre in Bonj?


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

Bonj said:


> uhh..... stuff.



Bonj this is almost habit forming mate... I was hoping for at least some Bonj quality in the case swap.


----------



## bonj (24/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Bonj this is almost habit forming mate... I was hoping for at least some Bonj quality in the case swap.


Yeah, that is a really bad date for me though... 

Where do you blokes get off hosting caseswaps at inconvenient times!?!


----------



## hayden (24/4/09)

cause we are talented?


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

half-fix said:


> cause we are talented?




+1

Helps when SWMBO lets us know which dates are the most inconvient for you as well h34r:


----------



## bonj (24/4/09)




----------



## hayden (24/4/09)

dont have that problem as of yet.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

Am I the only one that finds post #1 amusing?


----------



## hayden (24/4/09)

aha ha ha thats very well placed and spotted


----------



## clean brewer (24/4/09)

> QUOTE (clean brewer @ Apr 19 2009, 07:57 PM)
> 
> Ok, Ok, I stated today at work that I will not be working on the 7th June, and I dont give a shit if someone wants to have a Wedding or book 1000 people in... "I WILL NOT BE WORKING ON THAT DAY"
> 
> ...



Ill be attending, swapping and sleeping if thats cool..


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/4/09)

I'd like to come down as well if that's Ok.
Sleeping and swapping too me thinks.

Andrew


----------



## winkle (24/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Am I the only one that finds post #1 amusing?



Ha!
pity it wasn't-
"Boc Price Hike For Co2 by bum"


----------



## hayden (24/4/09)

its a first come first served basis for the swap. add yourselves to the article 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=84
oh yay its gone up?


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

How about a theme Half-fix? InCider's been busting to wear a set of fish net stockings.


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/4/09)

Chappo said:


> How about a theme Half-fix? InCider been busting to wear a set of fish net stockings.




Chappo, please don't encourage him or he'll get out his lippy and mascara 

:icon_vomit: 

Andrew


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

ROFL! :lol: and :icon_vomit: 

Take it back not a very good idea at all... where's that undo button?


----------



## hayden (25/4/09)

hrmm theme eh? well sure but i dunno about the fishnets lol. and other ideas?


----------



## clean brewer (25/4/09)

half-fix said:


> hrmm theme eh? well sure but i dunno about the fishnets lol. and other ideas?



Emo Theme??


----------



## hayden (25/4/09)

well thats certainly easy. emos dont drink beer however they drink the fermented tears they shed about how dark their life is . 

there is always togas >>


----------



## clean brewer (25/4/09)

How about Stubbies, Wife Beater Singlet and Thongs?? Ooh, might be a bit cold by then?? :unsure:


----------



## winkle (25/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> How about Stubbies, Wife Beater Singlet and Thongs?? Ooh, might be a bit cold by then?? :unsure:



Yeh, better change the thongs for ugg boots <_<


----------



## hayden (25/4/09)

well that depends who you are. Maybe as bogan as possible? May not be a dress up for some


----------



## hayden (28/4/09)

wel my swap beer is going down today. still need to give them better names.


----------



## chappo1970 (28/4/09)

Well seeing RevKnut is going to be with us all the way from the land of the long white cloud we could do something completely different and theme it around Sheep Shagging?  

You know...
All Blacks World Cup Chokers Ale?
Black Ewe Stout?
Counting Sheep Saison?
Big Bad Wolf Double IPA?

Merely a suggestion?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## bradsbrew (28/4/09)

I just want to hear the Rev say " Lets put some cascade in for a fifteen minute hop addition...Bro"


----------



## hayden (28/4/09)

cecil's still got it ale


----------



## hayden (28/4/09)

well thats the bar. still needs painting and staining.







bar opens up to the bottom end of the back yard. 




deck above the bar and the open yard behind it




pool that requires fixing and cleaning (obviously)




another angle of the deck

obviously it'll be all nice and clean by the time its case swap time, giving you an insight to the layout of the house for the large amount of fun to be had.


----------



## sqyre (28/4/09)

Unfortunatly, i dont think i will be able to make it..  
Mrs Sqyre is off to the Winternats that weekend and its also my Birthday (yay...sort of.. <_< )

Sqyre...


----------



## Batz (28/4/09)

I'll be between shuts by the look of things  So count me in , sleeping but not swapping (beer that is).

Batz


----------



## hayden (28/4/09)

sqyre said:


> Unfortunatly, i dont think i will be able to make it..
> Mrs Sqyre is off to the Winternats that weekend and its also my Birthday (yay...sort of.. <_< )
> 
> Sqyre...


thats ok ill trade photos of the swap for winternats pictures  



Batz said:


> I'll be between shuts by the look of things  So count me in , sleeping but not swapping (beer that is).
> 
> Batz


thats all good the more the merrier. 

good to have you on board.


----------



## InCider (28/4/09)

Hey Half-Fix,

I want to have a fire in that pool of yours. Or some skateboarding. Whatever you choose. 

And I'll bring a wig down too. And I'll sleep at your place or the local park - whatever is safest when witching hour comes! :lol: 

InCider.


----------



## hayden (28/4/09)

plenty of space for sleeping, but unfortunatly i dont have any chickens or green ant nests for you to rest your head on . would you be swapping?


----------



## bradsbrew (28/4/09)

half-fix said:


> plenty of space for sleeping, but unfortunatly i dont have any chickens or green ant nests for you to rest your head on  . would you be swapping?


Hahahahahahaha the only thing incider will be swapping is an infectious disease. Although if some shows him how to put the yeast on his AG he may just have beer.


----------



## hayden (28/4/09)

fair enough ill even have my own cider for people to try. technically its actuall AG well AF i guess


----------



## InCider (28/4/09)

No chickens, no goats and no.... topical ointment!

Baa Bra will come with her hooves akimbo and ready to play up like a second hand lawnmower :super: 

I'll not be in the swap at the moment, but will bring a keg of InCider Man-Glue AG . It has a ready creamy head that is a secret recipe. :blink: 

InCider.


----------



## hayden (28/4/09)

heh heh man glue or horse glue?


----------



## chappo1970 (28/4/09)

Half-fix that pool looks as festy as InCiders Ass... I think you might be over estimating the work involved? 

Anyway i am sure me and InCider will find some kids BMX's (do they still make those?) to keep our selves amused... h34r:


----------



## clean brewer (28/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Half-fix that pool looks as festy as InCiders Ass... I think you might be over estimating the work involved?
> 
> Anyway i am sure me and InCider will find some kids BMX's (do they still make those?) to keep our selves amused... h34r:



I reckon we just all congregate in the pool for the swap, bugger using the deck and itll be too cold for swimming anyhow and have the bonfire/brazier in the middle to keep warm.. :unsure:


----------



## InCider (28/4/09)

Oh yeah! Won't be doing this after 8 pints....


----------



## chappo1970 (28/4/09)

InCider said:


> Oh yeah! Won't be doing this after 8 pints....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Batz (28/4/09)

The pool looks like a chicken chasing pit to me, one of my favorite Kin Kin games by the way.




I caught this one but got disquafied because it was a duck...picky picky





This is the big one a timber cutter caught,the whole town took it over to the beach for a barbie.


Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (28/4/09)

And so a Qld Case Swap hits a brand spankin' new low... h34r: 

Bring on the chickens! I can bring three lazy layers ATM <_<


----------



## winkle (28/4/09)

I've got 2 old boilers that are currently on strike as well, let the feathers fly free. :huh:


----------



## TidalPete (28/4/09)

winkle said:


> I've got 2 old boilers that are currently on strike as well, let the feathers fly free. :huh:



If I manage to make the swap I'll see if my old boiler will come along. h34r: 
She would clean uo the lot of youse in 50 seconds flat if you even looked sideways at her let alone tried to chase her around a dried up pool. :lol: 

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (28/4/09)

No competition TP to ...






My Psycho Chicken!


----------



## TidalPete (28/4/09)

TP


----------



## InCider (28/4/09)

I can't post a pic of my chicken as is has been choked.


----------



## Batz (28/4/09)

Chappo said:


> And so a Qld Case Swap hits a brand spankin' new low... h34r:
> 
> Bring on the chickens! I can bring three lazy layers ATM <_<




Your new to swaps hey?






Batz


----------



## Bribie G (28/4/09)

Now bring me up to speed on this, when and where is the next swap? I glean that it's at Everton Park or Hills and that it's in June and that our NZ BIAB cousin will be attending. Even if I'm working that weekend (likely) if I can get firm date I'll put in for annual leave for that weekend coz I have heaps up my sleeve, if there's no pandemic on (I work in a call centre and most of them drop like flies over the Ekka season so God knows what the cerveza flu will do to them). And if we are all still alive of course. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (28/4/09)

Chappo said:


> I can bring three lazy layers ATM <_<




Lazy layers, I find this sparks up the others.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/4/09)

TidalPete said:


> View attachment 26666
> 
> 
> TP


Wow thats rare h34r:


----------



## hayden (29/4/09)

BribieG said:


> Now bring me up to speed on this, when and where is the next swap? I glean that it's at Everton Park or Hills and that it's in June and that our NZ BIAB cousin will be attending. Even if I'm working that weekend (likely) if I can get firm date I'll put in for annual leave for that weekend coz I have heaps up my sleeve, if there's no pandemic on (I work in a call centre and most of them drop like flies over the Ekka season so God knows what the cerveza flu will do to them). And if we are all still alive of course. :icon_cheers:



its at my place (everton park) on the 7th of june (the queens burthday weekend)


----------



## reviled (29/4/09)

bradsbrew said:


> I just want to hear the Rev say " Lets put some cascade in for a fifteen minute hop addition...Bro"



Lets put some cascade in for a fifteen minute hop addition... *Eh* Bro  

Geez Brad, you missed the most important part  

Bribie - you should def make it down mate! Book that leave!


----------



## hayden (29/4/09)

well ill have three different beers for the event. but i have no clue what ill end up putting into the swap..


----------



## scoundrel (29/4/09)

scrap the pool idea, too cold to swim and the bastard needs a shitload of work. if you guys want a chook chase we'll clean it up and have that, work begins today on a fire pit downs stairs. 

idea for a theme: drunken countries of the world


i.e. i have a kilt ill be coming as a scot.


----------



## chappo1970 (29/4/09)

Cane toad race! 
Everyone brings a candidate. 
750ml beer entry fee.
Winner takes all!
Freeze the farkers (when we remember to?). 
Environmentally friend swap meet.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## hayden (29/4/09)

kinda hard to find around my place now days. which is odd used to be crawling with the little buggers...


----------



## chappo1970 (29/4/09)

I suspect that probably won't be a problem after the case swap h34r: 

Not that 20 drunks would forget to get the toads out of the pool?


----------



## hayden (29/4/09)

lol it is a deep pool doubt the things would be -able- to get out lizards cant. hmmm a pool half filled with cane toads >> wonder if they would start eating each other


----------



## reviled (29/4/09)

Ive never seen a cane toad h34r: Apart from on the simpsons


----------



## hayden (29/4/09)

well im sure someone will now bring you one as a present.


----------



## reviled (29/4/09)

half-fix said:


> well im sure someone will now bring you one as a present.



:lol: Classic, maybe I shouldnt have said anything :unsure: 

Bribie - You put your a/leave request through yet mate?


----------



## hayden (29/4/09)

heh you know you want one. before you fling it in the bonfire.


----------



## hayden (29/4/09)

hmm no holds barred hobo fights in the pool? winner gets a wedge of cheese?


----------



## Sully (29/4/09)

I was going to suggest jelly wrestling with playboy bunnies...


----------



## bonj (29/4/09)

Sully said:


> I was going to suggest jelly wrestling with playboy bunnies...


That sounds infinitely more entertaining :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider (29/4/09)

Sully said:


> I was going to suggest jelly wrestling with playboy bunnies...



And a magician!

I did this trick last year where I turned 22 pints of beer into a headache with pizza balancing on my face. :super:


----------



## winkle (29/4/09)

Who ate that pizza BTW??


----------



## hayden (29/4/09)

well you organise the playboy bunnies and ill take care of the jelly?

and that looks like a tastey pizza


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

or did you all want the playboy men bunnies in jelly?


----------



## chappo1970 (30/4/09)

Of course a whole heap of semi-naked play boy pets are going to fall over themselves to be invited to a home brewers case swap.  

Tell 'im he's dreaming!


----------



## reviled (30/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Of course a whole heap of semi-naked play boy pets are going to fall over themselves to be invited to a home brewers case swap.
> 
> Tell 'im he's dreaming!



Im sure it would be a cinch if you were wearing your barney suit while asking them mate


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

yeah who could resist such a beacon of perfection?


----------



## chappo1970 (30/4/09)

reviled said:


> Im sure it would be a cinch if you were wearing your barney suit while asking them mate




ROFL! :icon_cheers: 

Hey RevKnut I was thinking what if we collaborated and did one of your wicked APA's to take to the swap as a kegged option? Therefore your kind of not going empty handed?


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

mmm apa in a keg...


----------



## reviled (30/4/09)

Chappo said:


> ROFL! :icon_cheers:
> 
> Hey RevKnut I was thinking what if we collaborated and did one of your wicked APA's to take to the swap as a kegged option? Therefore your kind of not going empty handed?



Run this concept past me again? Sounds intriguing


----------



## chappo1970 (30/4/09)

reviled said:


> Run this concept past me again? Sounds intriguing



Your choice from your recipe's as long as it's an APA and my shyte brewing combined to turn a Reviled beer for the case swap, I'll try to brew it as closely as I can to your guidelines. That way we will have a kind of RevKnut beer for all to try? Just a thought?

Edit: Speelinkz


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

sounds pretty good.


----------



## reviled (30/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Your choice from your recipe's as long as it's an APA and my shyte brewing combined to turn a Reviled beer for the case swap, I'll try to brew it as closely as I can to your guidelines. That way we will have a kind of RevKnut beer for all to try? Just a thought?
> 
> Edit: Speelinkz



How could I say no to that?!?! Sounds like a great idea, and what a generous offer mate! How nuts can I go recipe wise?


----------



## chappo1970 (30/4/09)

reviled said:


> How could I say no to that?!?! Sounds like a great idea, and what a generous offer mate! How nuts can I go recipe wise?



Your recipe RevKnut... I'm just the contract brewer h34r: 

If was me I would go knuts...


----------



## reviled (30/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Your recipe RevKnut... I'm just the contract brewer h34r:
> 
> If was me I would go knuts...



LOL - Awesome, then I can boast on our forum saying ive contract brewed over in Aus B) haha

Allright mate, ill knock something up and PM ya :icon_cheers: Cheers again for the offer!


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

im making the keg esky today so it will have somewhere to stay when it gets here.


----------



## reviled (30/4/09)

half-fix said:


> im making the keg esky today so it will have somewhere to stay when it gets here.



This is really starting to get exciting now :beerbang: Hope I dont get bloody quarantined at the airport :lol: :unsure:


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

im sure we'd be able to get yah smuggled through if need be


----------



## reviled (30/4/09)

half-fix said:


> im sure we'd be able to get yah smuggled through if need be



Im just hoping I dont get a fit of hayfever and get labelled as having this swine thing  

But I wont let that happen, especially as im currently working on an IIPA recipe for poor ol Chappo to brew


----------



## chappo1970 (30/4/09)

reviled said:


> Im just hoping I dont get a fit of hayfever and get labelled as having this swine thing
> 
> But I wont let that happen, especially as im currently working on an IIPA recipe for poor ol Chappo to brew


You'll be fine as long as you don't go licking any pigs, 2 and 4 legged variety


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

that'll be bonza


----------



## reviled (30/4/09)

Chappo said:


> You'll be fine as long as you don't go licking any pigs, 2 and 4 legged variety



Oh damn, there goes my planned weekend worth of activities :angry: 



:lol:


----------



## Batz (30/4/09)

I need to know the correct amount money wise here, I'm of to work for 3 weeks next week and will be away from a computer during that time.


Batz


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

well how about we call it $10 and it'll be all sweet.


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

ah hah 2 and 4 legged pigs.


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

ok say meet up at my place around midday? earlier or later is fine. the swap wont be till about 4pm in the afternoon. fold out chairs are a good idea as is bedding for those staying the night. will be good to see every one again


----------



## chappo1970 (30/4/09)

half-fix said:


> ok say meet up at my place around midday? earlier or later is fine. the swap wont be till about 4pm in the afternoon. fold out chairs are a good idea as is bedding for those staying the night. will be good to see every one again



Half-fix there like 20 odd people coming mate your gunna need a plan of some sort?


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

mhmm well i know that alot of people will be coming from all around. but midday is ideal. 
(but with everything poeple tend to be early or late)

the actual swapping of bottles will be at 4pm to make sure everyone is settled if they are late.

i do have bedding as well, but not enough for 20 odd people.

so bring a pillow and blanket there is one spare bed three couches and heaps of floor space. 

and again i have a fair few chairs that will be used but not enough for everyone 

chairs are a must as well.

i will have a box for kegs can squeeze about 8 normal corny kegs in there. a power drill will be there to make holes for the taps. along with a marker.


----------



## Batz (30/4/09)

You need to delegate half-fix

Two people to look after the swap bottles, another to collect the catering money.
You will have enough to do serving beers and Bar Bra

So any volunteers?

Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (30/4/09)

Sully and I will do food.

Sully doesn't know yet BTW but I know he will fine. :icon_cheers:


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

by do you mean cook the food?


----------



## chappo1970 (30/4/09)

half-fix said:


> by do you mean cook the food?



Organise the food yes, cook maybe what do have? BBQ or something?


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

we currently have a weber setting about organising a BBQ as well. heh worst case put some plates of steel on the bonfire . 

wouldn't worry too much about bringing food get a good deal through zone fresh scoundrel rogue works there (roommate). and a really good butcher is a stones through away as well.

but by all means if you'd like to bring something along i wont stop you.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/4/09)

half-fix said:


> scoundrel rogue (roommate).



Roomate dude you have a whole house why share a room h34r:


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

house mate i mean.


----------



## Ross (30/4/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Roomate dude you have a whole house why share a room h34r:



He may have outed himself h34r:


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/4/09)

half-fix said:


> house mate i mean.




You probably won't have a housemate after this little shindig, hope he or she is an understanding soul.

Andrew


----------



## Batz (30/4/09)

Ross said:


> He may have outed himself h34r:




Or outdated? :unsure:


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

you'll have to wait and see.  

but anyways no problems so far? any new additions to attendees swppers etc?


----------



## Sully (30/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Organise the food yes, cook maybe what do have? BBQ or something?





Dude, I have already volunteered to do something - Wash down the Playboy Bunnies after the jelly wrestling...


What you got in mind Chappo... <_<


----------



## chappo1970 (30/4/09)

Sully said:


> Dude, I have already volunteered to do something - Wash down the Playboy Bunnies after the jelly wrestling...
> 
> 
> What you got in mind Chappo... <_<



Nuthin' now Half-Fix has it under control apparently so we are off the hook!


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

everyone needs to practice khe sanh. for this swap be sure of the correct lyrics


----------



## scoundrel (30/4/09)

^ yep real smooth brewfag <_< food is sorted guys

3kg boned, rolled and stuffed loin of pork and 8 kgs of snags have been ordered

byo chairs and hope you don't mind eating off plastic plates

theres room for around 9 - 10 people to crash ( on mattresses we have) so long as you don't mind sharing a double ( drunken spooning doesn't count) if you are crashing byo pillow, we'll provide blackets. by all means bring your own if you'd rather that.

we're hiring a barbie unless some one want to bring one, but i think its easier if i hire one and they deliver and pick up.

anything else you guys can think of that needs to be done?


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

but there is actually more room for everyone else as well just on the floor unless you bring your own mattress or swag etc plenty of room to crash inside the house.


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

ok i have gotten the most of the songs from the last xmas case swap. classics like khe sahn and the gambler even a duncan by slim dusty.

what other songs are essential. list 'em and ill acquire them all


----------



## chappo1970 (1/5/09)

ABBA - Dancing Queens h34r:


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

lol if you -_really_- want it. you got it chappo


----------



## winkle (1/5/09)

Don't forget Inciders fave, "It's raining men"


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

lol kk thats abba for chappo and it's raining men for incider


----------



## Sully (1/5/09)

Anything Celine Dion???


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

ill get you a whole CD just for you suly seeing as u and chappo are cooking


----------



## hayden (4/5/09)

1-half-fix - all ranga ale
2-scoundrel-rouge - Le Rat Trappe Belgian UXB
3-Chappo (Devil's own Irish Red and something INFECTED for Sully dry.gif )
4-AndrewQLD-Sparkling Ale
5-bradsbrew- beer
6- Sully - maybe (beery type substance)
7-Clean Brewer (something clean laugh.gif )
8______________
9 - Stillscottish - Something Darkly Delicious
10 - Winkle - UXB or saison

wonder if something is wrong with the 8th place? is it haunted or something?


----------



## reviled (4/5/09)

half-fix said:


> 1-half-fix - all ranga ale
> 2-scoundrel-rouge - Le Rat Trappe Belgian UXB
> 3-Chappo (Devil's own Irish Red and something INFECTED for Sully dry.gif )
> 4-AndrewQLD-Sparkling Ale
> ...



Is the beer Chappo's brewing for me for the swap or just general consumption? :chug: 

I wasnt sure bout that part? :huh:


----------



## hayden (4/5/09)

no he still doing another one for you thats only a tiny part of the whole article.


----------



## reviled (4/5/09)

half-fix said:


> no he still doing another one for you thats only a tiny part of the whole article.



lol nice..


----------



## hayden (4/5/09)

mhmm. what recipe did you end up giving to chappo?


----------



## reviled (4/5/09)

half-fix said:


> mhmm. what recipe did you end up giving to chappo?



A fairly decent IIPA recipe, were still working on it but it should be a cracker  90 odd IBU's and about 8%


----------



## hayden (4/5/09)

oooh it sounds really good, cant wait


----------



## TidalPete (5/5/09)

half-fix said:


> 1-half-fix - all ranga ale
> 2-scoundrel-rouge - Le Rat Trappe Belgian UXB
> 3-Chappo (Devil's own Irish Red and something INFECTED for Sully dry.gif )
> 4-AndrewQLD-Sparkling Ale
> ...



Is this just the swap list or the combined swap\attendance list?

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (5/5/09)

TP here's a link to the Wiki thingo http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=84

Think this up to date? 

*attending
*half-fix
scoundrel-rouge ( in all the kilted glory a punk can muster)
InCider - the Magnificent
nickB
bradsbrew - the Music Man
batz - the blouse
chappo - Sheep cower in his presence (not staying the night)
clean brewer - SWMBO gave the nod
reviled - Sweet as Cuzzy Bro!
(Baa Bra) - the hussy!
AndrewQLD
Winkle - Local Knowledge
Stillscottish - Bring yer pipes baw-bag!

*attending* (maybe)
jayandcath
tidalpete (?)
Daemon
Sully

_*Bringing Keg*_
InCider
Chappo x 2 (Aussie Wice Lager Mk2 & BA Hop burst 260grs of hoppy goodness)


_*swapping*_
1-half-fix - all ranga ale
2-scoundrel-rouge - Le Rat Trappe Belgian UXB
3-Chappo (Devil's own Irish Red and something INFECTED for Sully <_< )
4-AndrewQLD-Sparkling Ale
5-bradsbrew- beer
6- Sully - maybe (beery type substance)
7-Clean Brewer (something clean :lol: )
8______________
9 - Stillscottish - Something Darkly Delicious
10 - Winkle - UXB or saison
11_____________
12_____________
13_____________
14_____________
15_____________
16_____________
17_____________
18_____________
19_____________
20_____________
21_____________
22_____________
23_____________
24_____________
_*not swapping*_
InCider (what's new?) Won't even share the brew you did with Sav huh?
reviled
batz


----------



## hayden (5/5/09)

the swapping part of it is, which is looking a little bit sad.


----------



## reviled (5/5/09)

half-fix said:


> the swapping part of it is, which is looking a little bit sad.



We only had 14 in our last swap, and that was north and south island h34r: It was still good tho!


----------



## hayden (5/5/09)

oh it'll still be a blast reguardless 

edit: although im not sure what kind of funny things people have to fall alsepp with.


----------



## TidalPete (5/5/09)

Thanks Chappo I forgot all about the Wiki. Just getting over a 3-day long reunion thingy :icon_drunk: & having 9 pages of missed AHB posts to trawl through.

TP


----------



## reviled (5/5/09)

half-fix said:


> edit: although im not sure what kind of funny things people have to fall alsepp with.



lol, yeah that shits a worry eh? :blink:


----------



## hayden (5/5/09)

it certainly is, makes for good razzing later. (the picture of ross on the sleepy train is a good example that or baa-braa)


----------



## chappo1970 (5/5/09)

reviled said:


> lol, yeah that sh#ts a worry eh? :blink:



I'm sure you'll be right at home RevKnut, Baaaaa! Just leave any lambs wool/wool clothing items back at the hotel. You wouldn't want to get InCider confused abouts what's on offer?


----------



## hayden (5/5/09)

he has shown a bit of fondness for ant as well, or so ive heard


----------



## reviled (5/5/09)

Bahahaha


----------



## NickB (5/5/09)

:icon_offtopic: 

Thread hijack!

KINGAROY BREW DAY, SUNDAY 17th MAY. Info here!

Cheers


----------



## hayden (5/5/09)

damn pirates


----------



## NickB (5/5/09)

Don't you have work to do?????? 

Cheers


----------



## hayden (5/5/09)

me? pfft no i work nights


----------



## scoundrel (7/5/09)

right minor problem food wise.

zone freshh just made me redundant this morning, so im talking my businness elsewhere, ordered 3kg of pork, anyone up for the rest? and you shall be re-inburst of course.


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

Bummer SR!!! Unfortunately it's a sign of the times. You'll be back on ya feet in no time mate.

Well I'm kind of very time poor ATM and waaay over commited to a few things now but surely *InCider* will step up and pitch in?


----------



## Sully (7/5/09)

Well, I have had a hard decision to make and its finally made... It was either "beers, beers and buddies" at the case swap or "beers + camping + buggies at 80+k/h" and I had to make the tough call and drop out of the case swap in favour for Buggies. 

Kudos to Half-fix & SR for organising.

You guys have a great time, watch out for nikko pens and atomic wedgies. 

Cheers

Sully


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

While we are on the subject of renegging.

I'm not gunna be in the case swap part of the proceedings as I am running out of brew days and I have a promise to a mate to supply his Daughters 21st which is the week after the swap and I am putting together a keg of RevKnuts recipe. 

I will still be attending just not going to be able to produce my normally well infected beers for all to throw up. :icon_vomit:


----------



## reviled (7/5/09)

Chappo said:


> While we are on the subject of renegging.
> 
> I'm not gunna be in the case swap part of the proceedings as I am running out of brew days and I have a promise to a mate to supply his Daughters 21st which is the week after the swap and I am putting together a keg of RevKnuts recipe.
> 
> I will still be attending just not going to be able to produce my normally well infected beers for all to throw up. :icon_vomit:



Hang on whats this about infected beers? h34r: 

Allthough you should be right with my recipe - too many hops for anything to survive in the wort :lol:


----------



## hayden (7/5/09)

oki doki, so thats sully out and chappo has pulled out of the swap :/. 
turning out to be a mini case swap but no matter! it will still involve homebrew and shenanigans. and khe sahn >>


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

half-fix said:


> oki doki, so thats sully out and chappo has pulled out of the swap :/.
> turning out to be a mini case swap but no matter! it will still involve homebrew and shenanigans. and khe sahn >>



Yeah sorry that Halfy but with only one very over worked ferment fridge I just won't be able to punch anything decent out in time for the swap. Too bad really because I was looking towards StillScotishes, AndrewQlds and Winkles that's for sure.


(Now leave this post alone you guys, I realise it's too cute to leave alone but be warned I will have my revenge!)


----------



## hayden (7/5/09)

its alright cant be helped. i shall have three batches up and ready for the swap. one -should- be in my keg buuut that depends on if i can get the disconnects organised.. lol and if i could bludge gas of some one >>


----------



## hayden (7/5/09)

might see i guess?


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

I guess I can bring my gas along as I will have Reviled recipe in kegs to taste and critique. I can recharge kegs as we go BUT I'm not stayng all night so you might need a plan B half-fix?


----------



## hayden (7/5/09)

hrmm, yeah um not sure on that one i dont have the cashola to buy a keg for the swap... might see baout renting one for the night perhaps?


----------



## reviled (7/5/09)

half-fix said:


> hrmm, yeah um not sure on that one i dont have the cashola to buy a keg for the swap... might see baout renting one for the night perhaps?



So do you have kegs but not gas? :blink: How does that work bro?


----------



## hayden (7/5/09)

well i only have the -one- keg which i bought about 2-3 weeks ago.. i need to get the pinlock quick disconnects for it as well.


----------



## reviled (7/5/09)

half-fix said:


> well i only have the -one- keg which i bought about 2-3 weeks ago.. i need to get the pinlock quick disconnects for it as well.



Ahh fair enuff then mate..


----------



## hayden (7/5/09)

yeah but i definatly want to get right into kegging... bottling is too fiddly and annoying


----------



## reviled (7/5/09)

Tell me about it bro, best thing I did with my brewing was go to kegging, only problem with it is you can never have too many kegs!


----------



## Katherine (7/5/09)

half-fix said:


> yeah but i definatly want to get right into kegging... bottling is too fiddly and annoying



me to... so over it! storage also!


----------



## hayden (7/5/09)

jsut finished scraping the ancient stickers from the side of the keg.... what a night mare that was. even -WITH- orange oil....


----------



## bradsbrew (7/5/09)

half-fix said:


> jsut finished scraping the ancient stickers from the side of the keg.... what a night mare that was. even -WITH- orange oil....



Heat gun to remove stickers works a treat and citrus clean to remove residue.


----------



## hayden (7/5/09)

yeah dun have a heat gun. but a hair dryer on max would work eventually. it's all done now h/e but'll ill remember for next time


----------



## hayden (8/5/09)

hmm im considering polishing up the kega lil. that or painting it


----------



## InCider (8/5/09)

Dancing Queen - Awesome track!
It's raining men! - Equally Awesome 

What about Sex Pistols, Chisel, Hendrix, TISM & Beastie Boys?

is the date still the 7th of June? it's not on the linky shite thing we can update

I just told my wife that she will be going to Melbourne on her own that weekend: 

"But we've booked" she cried!
"Tough shit" I told her. "It's a gazetted Brewerhood event."
"But honeeey..." Pleaded, realising she was speaking out of turn.
"No, Mrs InCider, I am the husband and I make the decisions. Don't trouble me with your petty, irrelevant trifles."
"Yes Sir. Please accept my must humble apologies." She said graciously.

Now some of you so-called 'men' can take a leaf out of my book. That is how SWMBO must be dealt with.

InCider.


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

ROFL! :lol: 

Since when did you get a backbone? She is sooo gunna whoop you a new if she see's this thread!







(sorry Mrs InCider!)


----------



## hayden (8/5/09)

she'll come back with a rather big can of whoop ass when she gets back


----------



## InCider (8/5/09)

If she gives me any lip, then I will withhold 'favours'. Pure and simple. 

Thats how you do it in Mansborough.

InCider.


----------



## hayden (8/5/09)

thats pretty far from manly isnt it?


----------



## InCider (8/5/09)

half-fix said:


> thats pretty far from manly isnt it?



I administer both territories, and I am an authorised representative for Brisbane. 

InCider.


----------



## hayden (8/5/09)

mhmm im suure you are. we'll be sure to abuse... err make use of your power


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

InCider said:


> I administer both territories, and I am an authorised representative for Brisbane.
> 
> InCider.



Glad to see you still leave your pants at the doors InCider


----------



## daemon (9/5/09)

Still a maybe for me but the good news is I'll take up slot number 8 on the swap if I do  My porter has turned out a bit lighter than I expected, more of a dark brown ale but if it tastes alright I'll include it in the swap. Fermentation samples suggests it has plenty of flavour, so it should be a nice beer regardless.


----------



## hayden (14/5/09)

all good. mine should be quite ready to consume by the date.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/5/09)

Hey Halfix whats ya cut off date for swappers. I just need to know how many bottles to have ready for swapping. I am figuring if I have 10 that should be enough? I wont be attending too long due to other commitments.

Brad


----------



## winkle (14/5/09)

Hell- if its only 10, I'll bottle from the current keg  . I'll bring a green bullet SMASH or maybe the Big Brew Day Mild.


----------



## daemon (16/5/09)

Confirm me for slot number 8 in the swap, my brew has turned out very nicely 

My Choc Brown Porter has turned out very nicely so I'll be bringing it. 

I take it that Coopers PET bottles are best for swaps? That's what I've used anyway, figured there's less chance of them breaking. 

Will have two more brews fermenting tomorrow so I may have a keg of something to bring with me.


----------



## InCider (16/5/09)

Hey Brewerhoodlums,

Sav and I are having a brewday to make some tasty libations for the swap - you're all invited and the thread is here:

Sav's Brewday


----------



## hayden (17/5/09)

ill give everyone 5 more days. then the list is locked down 

your hijacking my thread as well incider?? 

heh heh


----------



## InCider (17/5/09)

Shit! I don't even remember doing that! hahaha...


----------



## Bribie G (18/5/09)

Rolling roster had finally rolled round to June and I'm off on the Sunday :icon_cheers: 
I'll bring the pork vindaloo.I've edited the wiki. Ok I'll bring a mixed house lager and house old ale (might be a prize winning old after the BABBs comp but a bit early to tell  ) What's the parking arrangements as the Mazda 2 can be folded into a bed and I can do a Fatgodzilla and crash comfortably in the car? Also I can lock the doors haha.



Chappo said:


> Of course a whole heap of semi-naked play boy pets are going to fall over themselves to be invited to a home brewers case swap.
> 
> Tell 'im he's dreaming!



Chappo I can arrange for those semi naked play pet boys for you - rugby types and they say they are looking for a new bonding experience.


----------



## hayden (18/5/09)

theres a nice and steep driveway to park on along with a nature strip. ill have a talk to the neighbours see if the unused part of their drive cn be used also.

sounds good bribie,


----------



## reviled (18/5/09)

:icon_offtopic: But, we recently had a keg party at my place, and I was down with the flu so wanted to get to bed at about 9pm, obviously in the house was out of the question cos of all the music and the loud drunks, so I turned to the car...

Holy Sh*t, how awesome it was, a set of ear plugs and the car doors shut and locked, I could have sworn I was out in the middle of nowhere, no noise, nothing


----------



## chappo1970 (18/5/09)

BribieG said:


> ...Chappo I can arrange for those semi naked play pet boys for you - rugby types and they say they are looking for a new bonding experience.



BribieG I was thinking more like this type of bonding experience?







I reckon I could bond to that quite well  


Righto Half-Fixed

What's the main plan with this now? SR lost his job (bad break) and you've only 3kg's of Pork to feed 10-15 blokes? That ain't going to go far. This is fast looking like ameteur hour big time! To host a case swap you need the venue with the facilities and you need experience in organising something of this nature. To be brutely honest I don't see either ATM.

Have you organised a BBQ, gas, Food, nibbles, extra table and some chairs?
Have got the plates, napkins and eating utensils organised?
Do you have any idea how we are going to keep everybodies beer cold including kegs?
I imagine there will be a few of us bring kegs if so what about gas?
What's plan B if it rains where will everybody go (and that swimming pool fills?)
Who is doing what?

The reason I am piping up is there are some guys travelling a fair distance and going to some great effort to get to this shindig and to be honest I can see this rapidly turning into a farce. This ain't no teenage party in the backyard which takes 2 mins to organise, yeah?  


Cheers

Chappo


----------



## hayden (18/5/09)

and your right, already have 3-4 kilos of beef, stack of assorted chicken wings drumstick etc. more will be acquired along with sausages. there is a butcher run being done in the next week

nibblies will be bought a day or two before. other wise they'll get eaten before hand 

have three tables (two fold out, one fixed) 

the keg box will be sealed tomorrow. have two more esky's available one large fridge to be filled, and a bar freezer temp-rited to be a fridge 

seats is the next thing on the list along with gas.

if it rains there is plenty of room inside the house and under the deck. and on the front deck etc. (the pool isnt going to fill in one days amount of rain)


----------



## Bribie G (18/5/09)

I'll bring enough vindaloo / Basmatti to serve 15 as an entree, my 3L goonie jug and 2 picnic chairs plus medium size esky and ice. Also a couple of headmaster schooners but I expect everyone will bring their fave quaffing glass. 

Other valuable items could include:

Berocca
Nurofen
Immodium
Ural urinary alkaliniser

Diapers for the over 60s  
Strait jackets
Taser

etc.


----------



## reviled (18/5/09)

Anything special I can bring? (that will fit in a suitcase)


----------



## Sully (18/5/09)

reviled said:


> Anything special I can bring? (that will fit in a suitcase)



Will one of theese fit???


----------



## hayden (18/5/09)

im sure once you've deflated her she'd fit


----------



## reviled (18/5/09)

Jeepers, maybe id better leave SWMBO at home then h34r: 

Im trying to think of something I could bring that would be different, but the only thing I can think of is Marmite, and then Doritos and the fact that we cant get them here keeps coming to mind <_< So gonna stock up on Doritos


----------



## hayden (18/5/09)

i thought we could get marmite here  cause ive seen it at the shops


----------



## reviled (18/5/09)

half-fix said:


> i thought we could get marmite here  cause ive seen it at the shops



Mate we looked high and low last time we were over there, much to our disappointment  And its so much better than vegemite


----------



## hayden (18/5/09)

well good news i went down to coles to get a few odds and ends and marmite is there


----------



## reviled (18/5/09)

half-fix said:


> well good news i went down to coles to get a few odds and ends and marmite is there



Haha, things must be picking up for you guys  Ill be sure to let SWMBO know, shell be stoked lol


----------



## daemon (18/5/09)

reviled said:


> Mate we looked high and low last time we were over there, much to our disappointment  And its so much better than vegemite


That's like saying VB is better than XXXX  

I'll bring a chair / swag / case swap beer and if I have something decent in there at the time I'll bring a keg + regulator + sodastream (no way of cooling though). Can bring reg + sodastream bottle regardless to help out.

It's probably already been mentioned elsewhere in the thread, what $$ do you want to cover the food?


----------



## Bribie G (18/5/09)

*Virgin question:*

How do case swaps work? Do I get all of Chappo's case and he gets all of mine, or do the swappers assemble a mixed case from the other brewers' work and take that home to try a selection?


----------



## reviled (18/5/09)

BribieG said:


> *Virgin question:*
> 
> How do case swaps work? Do I get all of Chappo's case and he gets all of mine, or do the swappers assemble a mixed case from the other brewers' work and take that home to try a selection?



Mixed case is assembled mate, that way you get variety, which is the spice of life :lol:


----------



## Steve (18/5/09)

Everyone puts in a case of there own beer. Its then divided out to the participants so you end up with a longneck from each participant.


----------



## Bribie G (18/5/09)

Does that mean I have to bring 15 2L PETs ? :blink: 






Hehe I've got heaps of Coopers etc bottles. Bottling latest batch of house brews this afternoon 

PS I take it you initial the caps with a marker, eg CHAP, BG, TP etc?


----------



## hayden (18/5/09)

say 10 people in the swap. you bring 10 bottles of your beer and every one else brings 10 of their beers and then each person gets one of everyone elses. so you walk away with a mixed box with one of every ones beers at the end...


----------



## stillscottish (18/5/09)

BribieG said:


> PS I take it you initial the caps with a marker, eg CHAP, BG, TP etc?



Put your number from the swap list on the lid. That makes it easy for divvying everything up.

Campbell


----------



## winkle (18/5/09)

Get a roll of those little circular stickers, number them with your swap no. then stick them on the cap - piece of wee. Convention at most recent swaps was for the Coopers PET bottles, but if you want to go bigger in plastic :icon_cheers:
Labels are a PITA to clean off.


----------



## chappo1970 (18/5/09)

half-fix said:


> and your right, already have 3-4 kilos of beef, stack of assorted chicken wings drumstick etc. more will be acquired along with sausages. there is a butcher run being done in the next week
> 
> nibblies will be bought a day or two before. other wise they'll get eaten before hand
> 
> ...



Ok Good good. You gotta understand I don't want ya falling on your face. I have everybodies interest at heart.

I figure 15 x $15 per bloke or gal equals $225.00. That's your budget ok? I am happy to pay $15 and I am sure the others are as well.

So a suggested shopping list would be something like:

snags @ $7.99 get 4kg (max) $32.00
Steak @ $19.95 get 5kgs (max) $100.00 get it cut minute steak style it's easier to cook
Bakers dozen buns say 30 $24.
Onions big bag 3kg $18
leaves ya with $51 for plates, eating utensils and some chippies/nibbles.

Easy?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## staggalee (18/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Onions big bag 3kg $18



errrr........ {brown?}onions a bit overpriced.

stagga.


----------



## InCider (18/5/09)

Bribie - your list of supplies to bring was spot on - I include sudafed as well...that bloody sinus! :angry: 

I am looking forward to the swap - some fine beers, bullshit brewing talk about efficiency and sheep shagging! :lol:


----------



## hayden (19/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Ok Good good. You gotta understand I don't want ya falling on your face. I have everybodies interest at heart.
> 
> I figure 15 x $15 per bloke or gal equals $225.00. That's your budget ok? I am happy to pay $15 and I am sure the others are as well.
> 
> ...



thats easily done. wil be picking up the meat next week. got a nice chest freezer thats dieing to get some use.


----------



## chappo1970 (19/5/09)

half-fix said:


> thats easily done. wil be picking up the meat next week. got a nice chest freezer thats dieing to get some use.



Half a glass,
That's merely a suggestion but you do whats best and let us all know what the damage is ok?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## hayden (19/5/09)

the meat will be a hell of alot cheaper ;P got myself some contacts. i was looking at similar amounts. might have a couple of extra's in there.


----------



## InCider (19/5/09)

half-fix said:


> the meat will be a hell of alot cheaper ;P got myself some contacts. i was looking at similar amounts. might have a couple of extra's in there.



I remember you were trying to give your meat away at Sqyre's! :lol:


----------



## hayden (20/5/09)

;P always can never hae too much of it.


----------



## TidalPete (21/5/09)

I'm afraid that family business has come up on the Swap weekend so I have just taken my name off the list of attendees. I will be able to call in for a short time in the arvo but that hardly counts as attending.  
Hope you all have a great time.  

TP


----------



## winkle (21/5/09)

I'm bringing a plate of curried egg sangas.


----------



## hayden (21/5/09)

ah that's unfortunate there tidal pete. but cant be helped will still be good to have you coming if only briefly

sounds really good there winkle, haven't had a curried egg sanga for years


----------



## hayden (23/5/09)

the group so far 

half-fix
scoundrel-rouge ( in all the kilted glory a punk can muster)
InCider - the Magnificent
nickB
bradsbrew - the Music Man
batz - the blouse
chappo - Sheep cower in his presence (not staying the night)
clean brewer - SWMBO gave the nod
reviled - Sweet as Cuzzy Bro!
(Baa Bra) - the hussy!
AndrewQLD
Winkle - Local Knowledge
Stillscottish - Bring yer pipes baw-bag!
BribieG - Pork Vindaloo and some 2L PET goonies

and of that lot the swap list is as follows:
1-half-fix - all ranga ale
2-scoundrel-rouge - Le Rat Trappe Cinna-full Sleepin' Pils.
3- BribieG mixed case House Lager / Old
4-AndrewQLD-Sparkling Ale
5-bradsbrew- beer
6- NS
7 - Clean Brewer (something clean laugh.gif )
8 -Daemon (Choc Brown Porter)
9 - Stillscottish - Something Darkly Delicious
10 - Winkle - UXB (recipe in the DB)


----------



## NickB (23/5/09)

I'm still attending, but am 50/50 on wether I will be staying the night. What time are things kicking off??

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (23/5/09)

NickB said:


> I'm still attending, but am 50/50 on wether I will be staying the night. What time are things kicking off??
> 
> Cheers



Go the staying 50 mate.... :beerbang:


----------



## hayden (23/5/09)

ill be setting up in the morning proper drinking shall commence midday, the swap will be at 3:30. (food will be done when it cooked >>)

i'd say aim for 1:00? how does that sound?


----------



## scoundrel (29/5/09)

jerky is almost ready (approx 1kg) . meat is purchased pork(4 kg), sausages (4-5 kg), beef (3kg), bread, onions (2kg). 
only issue i dont have resolved is the gas. was trying to look for a single rental of a cylinder but no such dice.


----------



## hayden (29/5/09)

woops ment to be in my account to say that.


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

You can hire the BBQ and gas cyclinder the whole shebang from Kennards. 

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Bribie G (30/5/09)

Pork Vindaloo: apologies but due to work commitments / hours I won't be able to do the Vindaloo <_< and will just pay my subscription and enjoy the house catering. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (30/5/09)

What's the story with tucker? What do we bring? Sorry been away for a while and have had a bit of a look at the 14 pages of posts without much luck. :unsure: 


Batz


----------



## daemon (30/5/09)

scoundrelrogue said:


> only issue i dont have resolved is the gas. was trying to look for a single rental of a cylinder but no such dice.


Are you just after a standard BBQ cylinder? If so, I'm sure one of us can arrange that. Looking forward to next Sunday, should be a good day.


----------



## paulwolf350 (30/5/09)

Is it too late to get on this, I am coming to town top pick up my grain, might as well stay and enjoy the case swap as well. I can bring a keg of my latest shiite if you wish, dont have any bottles to swap tho

Paul


----------



## clean brewer (30/5/09)

paulwolf350 said:


> Is it too late to get on this, I am coming to town top pick up my grain, might as well stay and enjoy the case swap as well. I can bring a keg of my latest shiite if you wish, dont have any bottles to swap tho
> 
> Paul


Never to late mate...  Get on board and get amongst it, I cant wait..  Dont worry about bottles to swap mate, bring a keg of your latest shiite for us to try, there will be some great beers to try im sure....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## paulwolf350 (30/5/09)

clean brewer said:


> there will be some great beers to try im sure....
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB


mine probly wont be one of them, but gassing her up now. have we got gas and and cooling for the keg, Im not set up to travel with mine. I can drop it off on fri or sat if you wish........not sure if I will stay need to find out plans form the minister for war, but looks like my weekend is full. Grain, beer and chappos on sat. Case swap beers on sun. lookin forward to it, bring it on

Paul


----------



## Bribie G (30/5/09)

Batz said:


> What's the story with tucker? What do we bring? Sorry been away for a while and have had a bit of a look at the 14 pages of posts without much luck. :unsure:
> 
> 
> Batz



Last thing I heard there's a BBQ planned with a catering officer arranging cuts of dead animals, salads etc. I was going to bring vindaloo but work over the weekend has scuttled this. $15 contribution to host should cover it I understand. If all else fails Everton Hills is well serviced by Dominos  Personally I would go the pizza as we don't often have it Chez Bribie ... Mrs doesn't like it and Stepaughter has IBS. Would give you the shits wouldn't it h34r:


----------



## clean brewer (30/5/09)

paulwolf350 said:


> mine probly wont be one of them, but gassing her up now. have we got gas and and cooling for the keg, Im not set up to travel with mine. I can drop it off on fri or sat if you wish........not sure if I will stay need to find out plans form the minister for war, but looks like my weekend is full. Grain, beer and chappos on sat. Case swap beers on sun. lookin forward to it, bring it on
> 
> Paul


Chappo is going to have some gas!!!!  I heard the Host is making a box to put the kegs in with ice, havnt heard anything more lately on it though...


----------



## paulwolf350 (30/5/09)

top stuff, might even have two kegs, just tated my brown ale sample, should be finished by then, sg1013 just now. tasted ok too. Might be a bit green, see how it pans out in the coming days

Paul


----------



## chappo1970 (30/5/09)

FFS I'll bring the LPG for the BBQ as well. Surely a swap and go isn't rocket science? I have 4 bottles of LPG so I guess I should be Christian and donate it to the better cause. Should I bring the BBQ as well or is that now covered? No use bring the gas without something to connect it to, yeah?

1 week to go guys!

Chappo


----------



## chappo1970 (31/5/09)

So what's the story with this now guys?

What's been organised and more importantly what's left to be organised and done?

Chappo


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/09)

Chappo said:


> So what's the story with this now guys?
> 
> What's been organised and more importantly what's left to be organised and done?
> 
> Chappo



Bump!

What was that Half-Fix? You've called the whole thing off?

Does anyone know what the hell is going on with this??? :angry: 

Chappo


----------



## winkle (1/6/09)

Chappo said:


> Bump!
> 
> What was that Half-Fix? You've called the whole thing off?
> 
> ...



I saw the lads yesterday and they seem to have everything sorted except for beer gas (at least thats what I seem to remember :icon_drunk: - bloody lost weekends )


----------



## hayden (1/6/09)

yeah its still all happening. it was beer gas that was the problem not lpg. theres a servo down the road if we run out 

all thats left to be done is grabbing ice and nibblies this week

address is 78 felstead street everton park. look for the yellow brick house up the top of gearsid street. with an enormous palm tree close to the house and the loud familiar music


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/09)

half-fix said:


> yeah its still all happening. it was beer gas that was the problem not lpg. theres a servo down the road if we run out
> all thats left to be done is grabbing ice and nibblies this week



Alright! Well I'm bringing the CO2 gas so all looks good!

You might want to answer some of the lads questions above mate?

Cheers

Chappo

Edit: More stuff to say


----------



## hayden (1/6/09)

BribieG said:


> Pork Vindaloo: apologies but due to work commitments / hours I won't be able to do the Vindaloo <_< and will just pay my subscription and enjoy the house catering. :icon_cheers:


 no worries mate there is quite a nice pile of food accumulating for this do. 




Batz said:


> What's the story with tucker? What do we bring? Sorry been away for a while and have had a bit of a look at the 14 pages of posts without much luck. :unsure:
> 
> 
> Batz


no worries batz food is pretty much in hand got a pile of snags steak chicken i think theres some red spot crab in there as well. 




Daemon said:


> Are you just after a standard BBQ cylinder? If so, I'm sure one of us can arrange that. Looking forward to next Sunday, should be a good day.


its all good i was referring to Co2 rather than lpg but thanks for the offer. 




paulwolf350 said:


> Is it too late to get on this, I am coming to town top pick up my grain, might as well stay and enjoy the case swap as well. I can bring a keg of my latest shiite if you wish, dont have any bottles to swap tho
> 
> Paul


never too late your welcome to get in on the event  


right guys food is as follows:
10 kgs of snags
6kgs of pork 
4 kgs of steak
2kgs of onions
bread is being purchased this week (rolls and loaves any preferences?)
chinese cabbage salad with crunchy noodles
roast potato and chiziro salad
jerky (first in best dressed) 

any other suggestions?


----------



## clean brewer (1/6/09)

half-fix said:


> yeah its still all happening. it was beer gas that was the problem not lpg. theres a servo down the road if we run out
> 
> all thats left to be done is grabbing ice and nibblies this week
> 
> address is 78 felstead street everton park. look for the yellow brick house up the top of gearsid street. with an enormous palm tree close to the house and the loud familiar music



Cool, Cool... Only 6 more sleeps, looking forward to it..... :unsure:


----------



## hayden (1/6/09)

hey if anyone has any bits of wood laying around they dont want. it'd be useful for the fire


----------



## Bribie G (1/6/09)

This week could swappers finalise the swap list so that later we can sit back and quaff whilst perusing list and know a little bit about the brew is that we are supposed to be drinking?

1-half-fix - all ranga ale
2-scoundrel-rouge - Le Rat Trappe Cinna-full Sleepin' Pils.
3- BribieG - mixed case (Old style Carlton Bulimba Draught lager knock-off // Tooheys Old knock-off.)
4-AndrewQLD-Sparkling Ale
5-bradsbrew- beer
6- NS
7 - Clean Brewer (something clean laugh.gif )
8 -Daemon (Choc Brown Porter)
9 - Stillscottish - Something Darkly Delicious
10 - Winkle - UXB (recipe in the DB)


----------



## clean brewer (1/6/09)

This week could swappers finalise the swap list so that later we can sit back and quaff whilst perusing list and know a little bit about the brew is that we are supposed to be drinking?

1-half-fix - all ranga ale
2-scoundrel-rouge - Le Rat Trappe Cinna-full Sleepin' Pils.
3- BribieG - mixed case (Old style Carlton Bulimba Draught lager knock-off // Tooheys Old knock-off.)
4-AndrewQLD-Sparkling Ale
5-bradsbrew- beer
6- NS
7 - Clean Brewer(E.S.B or A.I.PA) But could be "Pillar of Stout" or "NickBs All Galaxy Ale" 
8 -Daemon (Choc Brown Porter)
9 - Stillscottish - Something Darkly Delicious
10 - Winkle - UXB (recipe in the DB)

Ive updated mine, I have to bottle from the keg or if my 2 brews fermenting now are ready on Saturday, it could be one of them..

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/6/09)

This week could swappers finalise the swap list so that later we can sit back and quaff whilst perusing list and know a little bit about the brew is that we are supposed to be drinking?

1-half-fix - all ranga ale
2-scoundrel-rouge - Le Rat Trappe Cinna-full Sleepin' Pils.
3- BribieG - mixed case (Old style Carlton Bulimba Draught lager knock-off // Tooheys Old knock-off.)
4-
5-bradsbrew- beer
6- NS
7 - Clean Brewer(E.S.B or A.I.PA) But could be "Pillar of Stout" or "NickBs All Galaxy Ale" 
8 -Daemon (Choc Brown Porter)
9 - Stillscottish - Something Darkly Delicious
10 - Winkle - UXB (recipe in the DB)


Sorry guys, I have to drop out. Family commitments have cropped up and my son is visiting from interstate for business. I don't get to see him much so I can't miss this opportunity.
Hope you all have a ball (as if you wouldn't) and I hope to catch up later.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## hayden (1/6/09)

ah thats a bit of a shame but fair enough. im sure there'll be plenty of drunken photos uploaded for you to look at


----------



## Bribie G (1/6/09)

Good idea, I'll bring the blackmail camera h34r:


----------



## paulwolf350 (1/6/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> This week could swappers finalise the swap list so that later we can sit back and quaff whilst perusing list and know a little bit about the brew is that we are supposed to be drinking?
> 
> 1-half-fix - all ranga ale
> 2-scoundrel-rouge - Le Rat Trappe Cinna-full Sleepin' Pils.
> ...




I can take over that slot, if you like. I will bottle out of the keg i am bringing so everyone gets a sample

1-half-fix - all ranga ale
2-scoundrel-rouge - Le Rat Trappe Cinna-full Sleepin' Pils.
3- BribieG - mixed case (Old style Carlton Bulimba Draught lager knock-off // Tooheys Old knock-off.)
4-Paulwolf350- Amber ale 
5-bradsbrew- beer
6- NS
7 - Clean Brewer(E.S.B or A.I.PA) But could be "Pillar of Stout" or "NickBs All Galaxy Ale" 
8 -Daemon (Choc Brown Porter)
9 - Stillscottish - Something Darkly Delicious
10 - Winkle - UXB (recipe in the DB)
Paul


----------



## InCider (1/6/09)

BribieG said:


> Good idea, I'll bring the blackmail camera h34r:



Hey BribieG - it's only a blackmail camera if you spew, or fall asleep tugging over baa bra.. and I've never been caught. But you fall asleep on a ride on and everyone knows!

Sully - can I get a lift with you mate? Otherwise I'm teleconferencing the swap. I'll get to yours on the train or whatever...  My motorbike is too small for kegs!

S.


----------



## Sully (1/6/09)

InCider said:


> Hey BribieG - it's only a blackmail camera if you spew, or fall asleep tugging over baa bra.. and I've never been caught. But you fall asleep on a ride on and everyone knows!
> 
> Sully - can I get a lift with you mate? Otherwise I'm teleconferencing the swap. I'll get to yours on the train or whatever...  My motorbike is too small for kegs!
> 
> S.



Mate, I'm only making a short appearance later in the arvo (maybe earlier IF I can accumulate some more brownie points) Not too certain on what time yet, but by all means no problem. Will give you a better idea some time later in the week.


Miss out on Buggies... miss out on Case Swap... miss out on most of the grain BB pickup day... miss out on brewing... GRRR!!!


----------



## bradsbrew (1/6/09)

1-half-fix - all ranga ale
2-scoundrel-rouge - Le Rat Trappe Cinna-full Sleepin' Pils.
3- BribieG - mixed case (Old style Carlton Bulimba Draught lager knock-off // Tooheys Old knock-off.)
4-Paulwolf350- Amber ale 
5-bradsbrew- Old Convict Oak Stout
6- NS
7 - Clean Brewer(E.S.B or A.I.PA) But could be "Pillar of Stout" or "NickBs All Galaxy Ale" 
8 -Daemon (Choc Brown Porter)
9 - Stillscottish - Something Darkly Delicious
10 - Winkle - UXB (recipe in the DB)


Guys this one wont be bottled until thurs or fri night but is tastin good out of the fermenter. I will bring a couple of bottles of the Choc Choc Stout and a APA but wont be hanging around too long unfortunately.

Brad


----------



## clean brewer (1/6/09)

Sully said:


> Mate, I'm only making a short appearance later in the arvo (maybe earlier IF I can accumulate some more brownie points) Not too certain on what time yet, but by all means no problem. Will give you a better idea some time later in the week.
> 
> 
> Miss out on Buggies... miss out on Case Swap... miss out on most of the grain BB pickup day... miss out on brewing... GRRR!!!



Sounds like you are in deep f---ing shit there mate?? Yes?? Has it anything to do with hanging out with Chappo to much and excess consumption of Alcohol.. :unsure:


----------



## Sully (1/6/09)

clean brewer said:


> Sounds like you are in deep f---ing shit there mate?? Yes?? Has it anything to do with hanging out with Chappo to much and excess consumption of Alcohol.. :unsure:





Nah, house on the market and getting another ready to move into temporarily while we build another... sucker for punishment <_<


----------



## InCider (1/6/09)

Anyone coming down from the Sunny Coast? I'm short a ride...


----------



## stillscottish (1/6/09)

Doesn't Roscoe's Sleepy-TrainTM have a stop near you?

Choo choo


----------



## clean brewer (1/6/09)

InCider said:


> Anyone coming down from the Sunny Coast? I'm short a ride...



Im cruising down on the Sunday morning, stopping at Chappos before the Swap and will be hanging around the area till Tuesday where ill be visiting Craftbrewer and admiring all the goodies...

I can come get you on Sunday morning if you like, ill have plenty room on the way down, no room on the way back, ill be lugging 20 odd sacks of Grain back up here with me...  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## winkle (1/6/09)

1-half-fix - all ranga ale
2-scoundrel-rouge - Le Rat Trappe Cinna-full Sleepin' Pils.
3- BribieG - mixed case (Old style Carlton Bulimba Draught lager knock-off // Tooheys Old knock-off.)
4-Paulwolf350- Amber ale
5-bradsbrew- Old Convict Oak Stout
6- NS
7 - Clean Brewer(E.S.B or A.I.PA) But could be "Pillar of Stout" or "NickBs All Galaxy Ale"
8 -Daemon (Choc Brown Porter)
9 - Stillscottish - Something Darkly Delicious
10 - Winkle - UXB (recipe in the DB) 

Mine will be bottled from the keg (if Half-fix didn't drink it all ) this is something like Brugges Zot BTW.
Like Campbells Alt it is a beer that seems to always get you in trouble.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/09)

1-half-fix - all ranga ale
2-scoundrel-rouge - Le Rat Trappe Cinna-full Sleepin' Pils.
3- BribieG - mixed case (Old style Carlton Bulimba Draught lager knock-off // Tooheys Old knock-off.)
4-Paulwolf350- Amber ale
5-bradsbrew- Old Convict Oak Stout
6- Chappo - Black and Gold Double IPA
7 - Clean Brewer(E.S.B or A.I.PA) But could be "Pillar of Stout" or "NickBs All Galaxy Ale"
8 -Daemon (Choc Brown Porter)
9 - Stillscottish - Something Darkly Delicious
10 - Winkle - UXB (recipe in the DB) 

Alright I'm back in the swap only because I can't pass the opportunity to have one of BribieG's Old knock offs in the cellar. It'll be a drink now as it will be coming straight out of the keg.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Sully (1/6/09)

WOOHOO... I was able to negotiate an extended "Get out of Jail Free" card (things change by the second around here though <_< ) so I will be able to come a bit earlier than anticipated and hang around a bit later (unless something unforseeable happens).


----------



## clean brewer (1/6/09)

YES, GO YOU GOOD THING.............................. :beerbang:


----------



## Sully (1/6/09)

clean brewer said:


> YES, GO YOU GOOD THING.............................. :beerbang:



Been getting a bit of sun there CB? You haven't got that pastey white T-barian skin happening anymore...


----------



## clean brewer (1/6/09)

:unsure: ... Umm, yeh, na, still got that White skin mate and no where near the same amount of money as that guy..  

I was just using his expression to show how excited I was....  






Me in a few years......


----------



## hayden (1/6/09)

very flamboyant shirt he's got there.
(article has been updated with the address)


----------



## Sully (1/6/09)

Chappo said:


> Toowoomba is full of crazy inbreds... h34r:



Thats why you lived there for a couple of years... looking for some family to shack up with??? h34r:


----------



## NickB (1/6/09)

Fellas, Looks like I'm out sorry.

Just can't make it down this weekend.

Enjoy yourselves!

Cheers


----------



## Sully (1/6/09)

NickB said:


> Fellas, Looks like I'm out sorry.
> 
> Just can't make it down this weekend.
> 
> ...




That totally sux Nick... I had a few "Chicks" lined up for you too h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/09)

Me too! Now I have to cancel them <_<


----------



## clean brewer (1/6/09)

Bloody dropping like flies I tell ya...  Batz, Andrew Qld, NickB!!!!!  Anyone else?????

Its all because im coming..... Ok, ok, I wont come then... <_< 

Alright you guys that have pulled, youse can all come again.. :unsure:


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/09)

This will make you feel better CB


----------



## clean brewer (1/6/09)

Oh Yeh..... :wub: Ill be there..... :beerbang:


----------



## hayden (1/6/09)

awesome sauce


----------



## scoundrel (2/6/09)

everything is in hand as it were, bbq and tables are arriving from my old man thursday arvo, various dead animal cuts are here. they're predicting rain for sunday (bastards!) bar is complete just no bar stools unfortunately but plenty of seating otherwise.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/6/09)

Hey Boys what do we owe you guys for the food? $15 a head or has that changed?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## reviled (2/6/09)

Sweet as, not long now B)


----------



## scoundrel (2/6/09)

$15 a head is still the go guys.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/6/09)

Excellent!

Anything we really need to bring with us besides booze, chair and nibbles?


----------



## bonj (2/6/09)

Khe Sanh (and therefore music system),
Topless barmaids,
termimesh undies,
GPS homing beacon for finding InCider,
BaaBra


----------



## chappo1970 (2/6/09)

Bonj said:


> Khe Sanh (and therefore music system),
> Topless barmaids,
> termimesh undies,
> GPS homing beacon for finding InCider,
> BaaBra




:lol: !^^^

Topless Barmaids where cancelled due to NickB being a no show. SO it was decided that I and InCider take over those duties as I have a little over a handful and well InCider is well InCider.

By order of the commitee it was decided that we are going to let InCider free range for this event but with the precautionary step of him being slightly hobbled so we don't have to search too far for the body. h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (2/6/09)

I'm bringing my wort stained urn doonah to sleep in. The maris otter aroma is great.


----------



## bonj (2/6/09)

Chappo said:


> <snip> InCider take over those duties <snip>



So, same as last year then? <_<


----------



## winkle (2/6/09)

Bonj said:


> So, same as last year then? <_<


With or without pizza?


----------



## hayden (2/6/09)

i can always lengthen inciders chain so he can get around the house but cant go too far away


----------



## hayden (2/6/09)

Chappo said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Anything we really need to bring with us besides booze, chair and nibbles?



apart from those things everything else is organised just need to get you all to turn up and drink the yeasty goodness


----------



## hayden (3/6/09)

got the recipe for nuts and bolts so will have a big container of that. along with some other salted and flavoured nuts.


----------



## winkle (3/6/09)

Finally got the case swap beers sorted - just have to stick the circular doobries on top and Roberts your fathers brother.


----------



## InCider (3/6/09)

I'm coming by hook or by crookl!

If I can get a lift (current situation) I'll still rock up by by donercycle. That means NO KEG of AG. h34r: 

Either way, I'm coming :super: !


----------



## Sully (3/6/09)

InCider said:


> I'm coming by hook or by crookl!
> 
> If I can get a lift (current situation) I'll still rock up by by donercycle. That means NO KEG of AG. h34r:
> 
> Either way, I'm coming :super: !



Mate, trying to organise something... leave it with me... :icon_cheers: 

Cant go to the case swap without sampling Inciders FIRST AG!!!


----------



## clean brewer (3/6/09)

InCider said:


> I'm coming by hook or by crookl!
> 
> If I can get a lift (current situation) I'll still rock up by by donercycle. That means NO KEG of AG. h34r:
> 
> Either way, I'm coming :super: !



I can pick ya up on the way through if you like... Or not???? Let us know.....


----------



## hayden (3/6/09)

wouldnt be as good without inciders first ag?


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/09)

Sully said:


> ...sampling Inciders FIRST AG!!!



Oh feck! :icon_vomit: (just kidding InCider I'm sure someone will like it?  )

It's just you don't really know what InCider could have dangled in his keg one night bored p1ssed and lonely in his man cave. It gets awefully lonely in Landsborough is all I'm saying. h34r: 

Chappo


----------



## hayden (4/6/09)

could be anything like chickens or perhaps emptying out the contents of baabra finally?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (4/6/09)

hope you guys have a good swap....

cheers


----------



## hayden (4/6/09)

oh it will be, im gonna go out to bunnings today to grab some tarps just in case this pesty rainy weather deciedes to keep up.


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/09)

I hope the pools empty Half-Fix? I've got the mini bikes loaded for the "pit of death"!!!


----------



## hayden (4/6/09)

it currently isnt cause of the rain but a grey water hose and a wetdry vac will soon sort that out


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/09)

FFS Half-fix how are we going to do the "Pit of Death" with water in the pool! :angry: 

InCider and I have been practicing all week...


----------



## hayden (4/6/09)

the water will be syphoned out using the anceitn wet dry vax i have.


----------



## daemon (4/6/09)

Chappo, I think with a pool and mini bikes you could probably better this guy (unless that's actually Incider h34r.

Can confirm my porter for the swap, I also have the Schott bottles from RdeVjun for those who reserved some. Forgot I was brining my swag so I'm not 100% certain I'll fit them all in but will certainly try.

Is there any further kegs / co2 required? Just trying to work out what I do and don't have the space for.


----------



## hayden (4/6/09)

by the loooks of it there will be 6 kegs present, the keg esky could probably squeeze 8 in there. i believe chappo is bringing some gas, also heard there will be a regulator and soda stream floating around as well


----------



## paulwolf350 (4/6/09)

I have just bottled my case swap beers out of my keg, so should be good to go, although there is now only half a keg, which will probably be gone by sunday.

this was my first time using the counter pressure filler, so I just hope the bottles are not all flat.

I bottled some for saturdays grain pick up, so if they are all flat, I will know before hand.

see you all there

Paul



edit: removed several also's


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/09)

Daemon said:


> View attachment 27749
> 
> 
> Chappo, I think with a pool and mini bikes you could probably better this guy (unless that's actually Incider h34r: ).



Errr... That's actually me!! Yea I'm FAMOUS! But bloody typical of InCider for taking all the credit. I still have the undies and helmet to prove it too! The red shoes were stolen by InCider (which he never returned BTW). <_< They were my favourite pair.  

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## paulwolf350 (4/6/09)

er, yeah, nice shoes.................missed that the first time


Paul


----------



## hayden (4/6/09)

aww damn sexy red cloggs


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/09)

half-fix said:


> aww damn sexy red cloggs



Should be I got them from the same place you buy all yours! h34r: I reckon you still get them...


----------



## hayden (4/6/09)

nah mine are all hand carved by my little army of midgets that i have under ground


----------



## paulwolf350 (4/6/09)

I was gonna bring down some of my just bottled ginger beer, to swap as well as my bottles of ale at the case swap. Do you wanna try some or should I leave it at home?

Paul


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/09)

paulwolf350 said:


> I was gonna bring down some of my just bottled ginger beer, to add to with my ale at the case swap. Do you wanna try some or should I leave it at home?
> 
> Paul




I'll bring a sample of my scratch Ginger Beer for a back handed wink wink swap if your keen?  

Chappo


----------



## paulwolf350 (4/6/09)

mate, I am keen. I want to get some feedback on my brews, since I have stepped up to extract they have been improving but need some feedback not from me.

My ginger geer started as a kit but tasted shite, wartery and lifless so I made some additions mid run. Now tastes pretty good to me but I was going to slip it into the case swap as a one off, unconditional, buy it now, super duper, two for the price of one deal.

I will bring some extras down for a swap with you, chappo. if no one else wants any i can bring them home again.

ps I followed the thread about ginger beer a while back, I like your recipe, might have to give it a try

Paul


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/09)

It was good but I'll have to give you a taste of the latest recipe version 4 or 5 (I suffer CRAFT) :icon_drool2: . I'm getting close to 6% ABV and a nice balanced residual sweetness kind of like a stone's but IMHO better. You see SWMBO likes her's sweetish but dry and that has caused no end of drama for me but I think I am starting to get there.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## paulwolf350 (4/6/09)

Yeah mate no worries. mines a bit green for back to back tasting, bottled today, but it is still on. I like stones too, i was looking for proper ginger taste, and I think i now have it. I will see what you think.

anyhoo on a different note, any chance I can drop my keg off on friday arv for chilling, otherwise it going to be hot and yucky on saturday/sunday when we want to sample it.

Paul


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/09)

paulwolf350 said:


> Yeah mate no worries. mines a bit green for back to back tasting, bottled today, but it is still on. I like stones too, i was looking for proper ginger taste, and I think i now have it. I will see what you think.
> 
> anyhoo on a different note, any chance I can drop my keg off on friday arv for chilling, otherwise it going to be hot and yucky on saturday/sunday when we want to sample it.
> 
> Paul



Yep no problems there your lucky as I have 1 slot left in the fridges. I'll PM ya with my address.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## paulwolf350 (4/6/09)

cheers mate, its only half a keg, after my case swap bottle filling episode, but i shall still bring it. you will probably still have an empty slot shortly after anyway... 

Paul


----------



## paulwolf350 (4/6/09)

Hang on scrap that, I just checked and it has bugger all in it, I will leave it at home

Paul


----------



## hayden (4/6/09)

aww thats unfortunate. there will be quite a fair bit of beer available for tasting i am sure. i think there will be two ciders availaible too


----------



## InCider (4/6/09)

bump


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/09)

InCider said:


> bump




InCider they have been making me say terrible terrible things about you while you were gone! Honest they were holding fav sheep to ransom. :unsure:


----------



## hayden (4/6/09)

oh really now. good news anyways the keg esky is all up and ready. including the tap mouting skirt complete with power drill and spade bit.


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/09)

Are the holes to put the bronco's thru or are you providing taps?


----------



## InCider (4/6/09)

Chappo said:


> InCider they have been making me say terrible terrible things about you while you were gone! Honest they were holding fav sheep to ransom. :unsure:



I'd believe it all mate - and then some. Even when you make stuff up, it's never as scary as the truth!


----------



## hayden (4/6/09)

the drill is to make doles for broncos. no taps as of yet but i will once i get a proper keg freezer


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/09)

Ahhh! I see! So your planning on laying down besides the Keg esky and sucking on a bronco then Half-Fix? Very cunning plan young man! <_<


----------



## hayden (4/6/09)

CURSES!!!! my secret plan has been discovered


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/09)

Knew it! <_< 

So is the pool pumped yet?


----------



## InCider (4/6/09)

There'll be some pumping on the nite for sure!


----------



## hayden (4/6/09)

it will be tomorrow there is only about 1 foot of water in the deepest part.


----------



## InCider (4/6/09)

half-fix said:


> it will be tomorrow there is only about 1 foot of water in the deepest part.



Accomodation sorted!

Air bed!


----------



## hayden (4/6/09)

hmm filling the pool partially with water and putting the air bed on the water


----------



## paulwolf350 (4/6/09)

half-fix said:


> aww thats unfortunate. there will be quite a fair bit of beer available for tasting i am sure. i think there will be two ciders availaible too



There is still an extra 6 tallies coming down for sampling, but the keg is staying home. It will be easier to manage too. Thanks for the fridge offer chappo, i appreciate the effort

I got 23 tallies out of a cornie, shouldnt have given 5 away this morning....lol, anyway you live and learn. Need to get brewing next week, ........on to AG whoo hoo, cant wait

Paul


----------



## Bribie G (4/6/09)

Update to BribieG's case contribution:

1-half-fix - all ranga ale
2-scoundrel-rouge - Le Rat Trappe Cinna-full Sleepin' Pils.
3- BribieG - Green Dragon, the best beer in the Northfarthing 
4-Paulwolf350- Amber ale
5-bradsbrew- Old Convict Oak Stout
6- Chappo - Black and Gold Double IPA
7 - Clean Brewer(E.S.B or A.I.PA) But could be "Pillar of Stout" or "NickBs All Galaxy Ale"
8 -Daemon (Choc Brown Porter)
9 - Stillscottish - Something Darkly Delicious
10 - Winkle - UXB (recipe in the DB) 

Daemon, are you likely to run into RdeVyun in Toowoomba at all, if so I'll bring him a bottle made on Ringwood yeast and one on 1768, and being a steely eyed lab man he can culture them up for himself.


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/09)

Soooo where's Baabra?


----------



## winkle (4/6/09)

Chappo said:


> Soooo where's Baabra?



I thought she was with you??

I haven't tried the BigBrewDay Saison keg yet, but if its crap I'll bring it.  

It'll probably be the BigBrewDay Mild unless we've already given it a serious nudge - not a bad brew at all.


----------



## clean brewer (4/6/09)

Chappo said:


> Soooo where's Baabra?



Is she at Batz's again??


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/09)

Nope! She definitely left Chappo Manor with InCider! Dirty, dirty boy. I hope she's ok?


----------



## Batz (4/6/09)

clean brewer said:


> Is she at Batz's again??




Banjo is wishing she where :lol: 
I'm afraid I have not seen her for sometime
Batz


----------



## clean brewer (4/6/09)

> I'm afraid I have not seen her for sometime
> Batz



Does that make you sad???  Maybe you'll have to arrange for her to make her way back????  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## scoundrel (5/6/09)

looks like its time for me to start cracking the old whip eh? even if i have to pull a head-less chook at 7am this hovel we call a home shall be ready brewers (and respected taggers a-long) shall be fed and beer shall drunk in copious amounts  
I'm in a we bit of a "We shall fight them on the beach's!" kinda mood.  ...hmmm.... less coffee more beer. :wacko:


----------



## InCider (5/6/09)

Baa bra is safe and sound and *ahem* tired in the InCider Man-cave. She has enjoyed being home, but was bleating just the other day that she missed the flat rolling pastures of Kin Kin! 

I just check my beer that I'm bringing and it smells fab. Crash chill today/tonite and then force carb tomorrow... Not sure how much gas it will nead as ....I fermented it in a jerry can with the lid on tight! ahahahahaha! :lol:


----------



## RdeVjun (5/6/09)

BribieG said:


> Daemon, are you likely to run into RdeVyun in Toowoomba at all, if so I'll bring him a bottle made on Ringwood yeast and one on 1768, and being a steely eyed lab man he can culture them up for himself.


Its all squared away BribieG! Daemon's bringing yours and a few other reservations (thanks mate!) and I'm sure we'll cross paths sooner or later, even at the local HB club. 

Many thanks for any full ones, see nearby Wyeast post for the sound of a penny dropping. You wouldn't believe it though, I have just bought some 1768, so reculturing is probably not necessary... mind you, I do look extrordinarily smart in my spiffy lab coat, so maybe a Ringwood is a chance to give it a jolly good dust off!


----------



## scoundrel (5/6/09)

good ol baabra have not seen her in quite the month or two


----------



## hayden (5/6/09)

argh damn it! wish he'd remember to sign out of my laptop >.< thats the second time thats happened


----------



## scoundrel (5/6/09)

aww cry me a river you blind old fart in the dark.


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/09)

It's ok SR we all know he sits down to pee


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/09)

Halfy never told me you've been to the darkside?


----------



## Sully (5/6/09)

Chappo the night before >







The morning after >


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (5/6/09)

Chappo said:


> It's ok SR we all know he sits down to pee




chching chching ,, pay pay pay , chching chching ..  


:icon_chickcheers: 

haha


----------



## bradsbrew (5/6/09)

Whos apretty Chap Chap then.


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/09)

YOUR DEAD SULLY!!! HEAR ME? D E A D!


----------



## InCider (5/6/09)

Chappo said:


> YOUR DEAD SULLY!!! HEAR ME? D E A D!



Chapso - did Mrs Chapso help you spell 'dead'? :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/09)

InCider said:


> Chapso - did Mrs Chapso help you spell 'dead'? :lol:




Maybe? :unsure:


----------



## InCider (5/6/09)

Chappo said:


> Maybe? :unsure:



It's easier to spell NSW!


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/09)

Knew you were wierd!


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/09)

mmmmmm InCider in my tummy!


----------



## InCider (5/6/09)

That must be a QLDer in that pic - the socks look like they've had thongs on them!


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/09)

Hmmmm? NSW huh?


----------



## InCider (5/6/09)

My chaps are backless!


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/09)

Sweaty and all


----------



## InCider (5/6/09)

That's why they call you Chappo! :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/09)

Ya got me! <_<


----------



## NickB (5/6/09)

Geez Chappo, you've got a LOT of pics of naked sweaty man buns on your computer..... Is InCider at your place or something? 

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/09)

Well you know how much of a camera whore he is... h34r:


----------



## clean brewer (5/6/09)

Oh my God, you guys are f---ing weird.... Cant wait to get down there...  My week is getting worse by the day and only gonna be shit tomorrow... :angry: I'll be outta this town ASAP on Sunday and getting there for some support from the B.S.G....

Oh, and my Sons U/8's Rugby League team got absolutely slaughtered in there game tonight, They are gonna get nailed at training on tuesday afternoon and Ill more than likely be tired and in no mood for their shit.... :huh: 

Bottled my Swap beers this arvo from the Keg and the list is updated....

1-half-fix - all ranga ale
2-scoundrel-rouge - Le Rat Trappe Cinna-full Sleepin' Pils.
3- BribieG - Green Dragon, the best beer in the Northfarthing 
4-Paulwolf350- Amber ale
5-bradsbrew- Old Convict Oak Stout
6- Chappo - Black and Gold Double IPA
7 - Clean Brewer - E.S.B
8 -Daemon (Choc Brown Porter)
9 - Stillscottish - Something Darkly Delicious
10 - Winkle - UXB (recipe in the DB)

CB


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/09)

Shit forgot!!! Case swap beer!! FFS Drunk_Chappo (Loser <_< ) your such a tard!

Does anyone know where I can find 6 cats with full bladders?


----------



## Sully (5/6/09)

Chappo said:


> Does anyone know where I can find 6 cats with full bladders?





Get em before the XXXX factory catches them....


----------



## lczaban (5/6/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Whos apretty Chap Chap then.



Ah yes, the morning after can be as memorable as the night before hehehe :icon_drunk: 
Seeing as though I'm likely to be in town I'll pop in and watch the hilarious goings on. Unfortunately for me I don't have enough brownie points with SWMBO to say for any prolonged period of time, but it'll be good to see the crew and dribble shite as per normal.

See ya there! :beerbang:


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/09)

I hate you Sully! <_<


----------



## lczaban (5/6/09)

Chappo said:


> I hate you Sully! <_<



And we lurve ya too Chap Chap :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/09)

Gotta admit those brows rock :super:

Edit: speeeling


----------



## Bribie G (6/6/09)

GravityGuru said:


> Ah yes, the morning after can be as memorable as the night before hehehe :icon_drunk:
> Seeing as though I'm likely to be in town I'll pop in and watch the hilarious goings on. Unfortunately for me I don't have enough brownie points with SWMBO to say for any prolonged period of time, but it'll be good to see the crew and dribble shite as per normal.
> 
> See ya there! :beerbang:



Hey Grav, do you live anywhere near Scruffy, if he's interested then after six pints I'd dearly like another Pom to talk to (whinge with?)


----------



## chappo1970 (6/6/09)

No whinging pom FFS!


----------



## Sully (6/6/09)

InCider said:


> Chapso - did Mrs Chapso help you spell 'dead'? :lol:




he struggles with XXXX as well, which is kinda strange since he drinks alot of it.


----------



## InCider (6/6/09)

Sully said:


> he struggles with XXXX as well, which is kinda strange since he drinks alot of it.



It's his house beer. He buys skunked goldies from the pub at Waterford West, tips them in his lady kegs, chills and carbs them. Braw!


----------



## scoundrel (6/6/09)

roughly wat time are you guys getting here? , so i know roughly when to get the pork on the weber.


----------



## Batz (6/6/09)

scoundrelrogue said:


> to get the pork on the weber.




Incider likes porking on the weber


----------



## Bribie G (6/6/09)

I'll be around 4 pm as I have to get the girls din dins ready and gladwrapped before I go (they would burn water otherwise). When is the case swap itself? Just leave a space in the boxes and I'll merge mine in when I get there.

Don't let Reviled get too pissed as I've got a couple of litres of my Kiwi Gold I want to try him on.


----------



## stillscottish (6/6/09)

Working till 3 but I'll be there as soon as.

[Famous last words] I'm working at 5am on Monday :angry: so will be having a quiet night. [/Famous last words]

Campbell


----------



## scoundrel (6/6/09)

too right famous last words, who's bringing the intraventious beer drip?

edit: RUN FOR THE HILLS!!!!.... my parents just invited themselves...dad used to brew a while ago mums just coming for the food (& driving dad home)


----------



## winkle (6/6/09)

I'll be there about 1.30pm-ish.
I'll keep a few bottles of falling-over-water for Campbell so he can catch up quickly.
Chap Chap should be asleep in the dunny by then.


----------



## NickB (6/6/09)

stillscottish said:


> Working till 3 but I'll be there as soon as.
> 
> [Famous last words] I'm working at 5am on Monday :angry: so will be having a quiet night. [/Famous last words]
> 
> Campbell



...Oh no, not again Campbell........ All you'll do is try to catch up and hurt yourself badly again... Will you ever learn?!?!

h34r:

Cheers


----------



## nate2g (6/6/09)

What time is too early to rock up? Would 8am breakfast beers be pushing the friendship? :lol: j/k.

I'll be there sometime in the arvo with a bourbon barreled aged porter from Renaissance in NZ. Reviled will be proud! I just hope he survives the copious amounts of booze we'll be feeding him!


----------



## chappo1970 (6/6/09)

Trust me... i'm punishing the little blacks support first!!! BWAHAHAHHA!


----------



## stillscottish (6/6/09)

NickB said:


> ...Oh no, not again Campbell........ All you'll do is try to catch up and hurt yourself badly again... Will you ever learn?!?!
> 
> h34r:
> 
> Cheers



There's got to be some brain cells left to facilitate the learning process.

Things I haven't learnt: by Stillscottish 6F

Not to drink to excess
not to sleep on concrete
not to sleep near marker pens
not to sleep near cameras
not to whimper like a schoolgirl when your arm gets jammed in the door trying to sleep in car

*  1/10 See me after class*


----------



## NickB (6/6/09)

Touch young Campbell... Touch.....


----------



## Batz (6/6/09)

stillscottish said:


> There's got to be some brain cells left to facilitate the learning process.
> 
> Things I haven't learnt: by Stillscottish 6F
> 
> ...




not to sleep on bar stools
Batz


----------



## InCider (6/6/09)

I learned not to be so hungover that Winkle farts on your head and leaves a slice of cold pizza there. h34r:


----------



## Batz (6/6/09)

InCider said:


> I learned not to be so hungover that Winkle farts on your head and leaves a slice of cold pizza there. h34r:




That wasn't both in the same action was it :huh: 

Batz


----------



## InCider (6/6/09)

Batz said:


> That wasn't both in the same action was it :huh:
> 
> Batz



I was too sick to care Batz. I could not feel any lower that day!


----------



## Batz (6/6/09)

InCider said:


> I was too sick to care Batz. I could not feel any lower that day!




It was the feeling from the lower that had me troubled :unsure:


----------



## InCider (6/6/09)

I'm all ready to go for my keg for tomorrow. It's been a long, long wait since May '06 when I was first introduced to AG by Screwy and Bindi. Despite repeated attempts by fellow brewers to help me 'grow up' it's taken over three years to go AG. Some of my AG gear is older than my third child!

Well tomorrow changes all that. AG on tap from yours truly, Captain Cupcake himself, InCider. 

And if you want to know what's in it: malt, hops, yeast and water. The only tin used is the corny keg.

Bring on the swap at George Michael's Half-fix's! 

InCider.


----------



## Screwtop (6/6/09)

InCider said:


> I'm all ready to go for my keg for tomorrow. It's been a long, long wait since May '06 when I was first introduced to AG by Screwy and Bindi. Despite repeated attempts by fellow brewers to help me 'grow up' it's taken over three years to go AG. Some of my AG gear is older than my third child!
> 
> Well tomorrow changes all that. AG on tap from yours truly, Captain Cupcake himself, InCider.
> 
> ...



Well feck me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I so want to taste it :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider (6/6/09)

Screwtop said:


> Well feck me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I so want to taste it :icon_chickcheers:




I had a splash before, and anointed myself - the father, son, holy ghost etc and sipped. Braw! I'll bottle a couple from the keg!


----------



## Screwtop (6/6/09)

InCider said:


> I had a splash before, and anointed myself - the father, son, holy ghost etc and sipped. Braw! I'll bottle a couple from the keg!




What a great occasion, will toast this day Sean, truly one to remember. Spent the day moving furniture and shite (kids moving) a big morning then a big afternoon, so beer is running down the neck like it's summer :lol:

Screwy


----------



## PistolPatch (6/6/09)

InCider said:


> I'm all ready to go for my keg for tomorrow. It's been a long, long wait since May '06 when I was first introduced to AG by Screwy and Bindi. Despite repeated attempts by fellow brewers to help me 'grow up' it's taken over three years to go AG. Some of my AG gear is older than my third child!



My goodness! This *is* an historic event. Please send me a bottle Seany Boy.

Have a top one guys. (Looking forward to the photos )


----------



## Batz (6/6/09)

Screwtop said:


> What a great occasion, will toast this day Sean, truly one to remember. Spent the day moving furniture and shite (kids moving) a big morning then a big afternoon, so beer is running down the neck like it's summer :lol:
> 
> Screwy




Flowing well here to Mike,picked more Paw Paws today than you could poke your Beast at !

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (6/6/09)

Batz said:


> Flowing well here to Mike,picked more Paw Paws today than you could poke your Beast at !
> 
> Batz




You Paw Paw poke'n Beast


----------



## Sully (6/6/09)

I'm bored and sober, so at the request of someone who shall remain nameless - here is a pic of Chap Chap in his Chaps


----------



## Batz (6/6/09)

Sully said:


> I'm bored and sober, so at the request of someone who shall remain nameless - here is a pic of Chap Chap in his Chaps




It always comes back to this,and by someone sober :unsure: 

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (6/6/09)

Batz said:


> It always comes back to this,and by someone sober :unsure:
> 
> Batz



Well at least it's not us :lol:

Screwy


----------



## scoundrel (6/6/09)

bin trying to get the place lookin hlf repectable all day (halffix has been at work for 2 days <_<). the old noose made of beer is looking fantasic at the moment. but still more cleaning...(le sign)* holds gun to head*


----------



## daemon (6/6/09)

Aiming to be there between 3 and 4, just need to work out how I'll fit everything in the car tomorrow morning (swag + pram + wife's stuff + chair + beer + schotts etc!). How are things going for CO2? I don't have a keg to bring but I can supply a reg + 2.6kg cylinder.

Just sampled my choc porter again, it's still swap worthy. I'm going to have to make another batch next weekend as there's not much of it left!!


----------



## clean brewer (6/6/09)

Daemon said:


> Aiming to be there between 3 and 4, just need to work out how I'll fit everything in the car tomorrow morning (swag + pram + wife's stuff + chair + beer + schotts etc!). How are things going for CO2? I don't have a keg to bring but I can supply a reg + 2.6kg cylinder.
> 
> Just sampled my choc porter again, it's still swap worthy. I'm going to have to make another batch next weekend as there's not much of it left!!


 Hey mate, just jam all the shit in, as long as the brew gear has the best spot in the car... I think Chappo was bringing Co2 but not 100% sure, prob best to bring it aswell as you can never have enough gas...  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## winkle (6/6/09)

> you can never have enough gas... tongue.gif



"An important message from Mr Shit"

I'll get me coat....


----------



## scoundrel (6/6/09)

half fix needs to gas a keg of cider so yeah whatever works, talk about cutting it fine the last coat of paint went on the bar 10 mins ago, gotta love quick dry enamel ^_^ .

not a moment too soon time for a beer.


----------



## clean brewer (7/6/09)

Ill be leaving at about 8am, couldnt be arsed rushing this morning.. :unsure: 

Ill give you a call when im near your pick-up point Incider, itll be about 1hr later than originally planned.. See youse all this afternoon guys, im semi-pumped... :icon_drunk:


----------



## bonj (7/6/09)

scoundrelrogue said:


> bin trying to get the place lookin hlf repectable all day (halffix has been at work for 2 days <_<). the old noose made of beer is looking fantasic at the moment. but still more cleaning...(le sign)* holds gun to head*


You two are sounding more and more like an old married couple h34r:


----------



## NickB (7/6/09)

Enjoy the day fellas, sorry I can't make it down!

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (7/6/09)

RAIN but don't worry

The current rain band is going to clear the coast in the next hour or so followed by the typical winter cold but sunny blast so bring a coat and trakkies:


----------



## Ross (7/6/09)

Glad to see this rains going to clear - Have a blast guys - Unfortunately some of us have to work  


Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (7/6/09)

InCider said:


> I learned not to be so hungover that Winkle farts on your head and leaves a slice of cold pizza there. h34r:



Ah yes, warming the leftover pizza using a dutch oven.  
How could I have forgotten that.


----------



## jayandcath (7/6/09)

winkle said:


> Ah yes, warming the leftover pizza using a dutch oven.
> How could I have forgotten that.



MMmmmmmm Pizza, Well lads I would like to pass on my well wishes for the day and remember that you don't have to drink to have a good time. :blink: Apparently
Go hard lads, and may Incider be sodomized by a wild sheep.  He hopes

Cheers,

Jay


----------



## bradsbrew (7/6/09)

Just tasted the beer I was going to swap and it tastes like absolute puss :icon_vomit: . So I am going to have to withdraw from actually swapping. I will eventually get a beer to all those in the swap will be doing a few batches over the next wekk to replenish stocks. So I am out of the swap!! :angry: Sorry guys

Brad


----------



## Bribie G (7/6/09)

Dont worry, I'm sure we can cover you and take a rain check on yours as we're all packed for the correct number anyway.


----------



## hayden (7/6/09)

i got a great batch of cooking beer you could try bradsbrew


----------



## Bribie G (7/6/09)

Elvis Bribie has left the building island.


----------



## InCider (7/6/09)

InCider - MIA due to prior engagement - The Circus!

And before anyone else says it - I am wearing a dress. :lol: 

Sorry I couldn't make an early pick up CB - finished well after 1pm, just home about 1/2 hour ago.

Half-fix - sorry mate - I'll transfers funds to you one of of the lads for my share of the food etc.

InCider the Jessie.


----------



## staggalee (7/6/09)

InCider said:


> InCider - MIA due to prior engagement - The Circus!
> 
> And before anyone else says it - I am wearing a dress. :lol:
> 
> ...



You`re wearing a dress!
Why are you wearing a dress?  

stagga.


----------



## hayden (7/6/09)

we all miss baabra terribly and kind of lack a camera


----------



## hayden (7/6/09)

<Half-fix is trying to find Baa-bra to satisfy his primal urges and desires...>


----------



## Batz (7/6/09)

Photos please? <_< 

Otherwise we may as well go to bed here.

Batz


----------



## NickB (7/6/09)

+1 - No need to sit here and monitor otherwise. FFS it's a swap....is noone trying to deface Half-Fix's computer? Is StillScottish not yet naked???!?!?! Is Winkle not yet sleeping on the couch...!!!?!!?!?!????!?!?! 


h34r:


----------



## Batz (7/6/09)

NickB said:


> +1 - No need to sit here and monitor otherwise. FFS it's a swap....is noone trying to deface Half-Fix's computer? Is StillScottish not yet naked???!?!?! Is Winkle not yet sleeping on the couch...!!!?!!?!?!????!?!?!
> 
> 
> h34r:




That's it !
There's always some no good with a camera,perhaps it's a namby pamby,girls blouse swap Nick ?

Batz


----------



## bonj (7/6/09)

Is NickB not yet passed out in the back of a ute with a couple of chickens?
Is InCider not yet passed out under a tree in a camouflaged bivvy bag?
Is Ross not yet passed out on a tractor*?


It doesn't feel like a real swap 

*Don't you love how the machinery gets bigger as the story gets older?


----------



## NickB (7/6/09)

I think you'll find it was a combine harvester Bonj..... h34r:

Yes Batz, Namby Pamby indeed. Obviously they've reverted back to the stone age in our absence!

Definitely doesn't feel like a real swap, especially for the fact that most of us aren't there!!!!

Will have another Brew Day Lager in honour of the "Death of the Swap"...ahem..... h34r:




Cheers!


----------



## lczaban (7/6/09)

I am seriously disappointed InCider - getting a lift sorted out and then piking - WTF??

+1 for NickB....

Kudos to Half-Fix for the hospitality - A-Grade stuff!

While Baa-bra's absence and the lack of photographic evidence at this point in time is a tad disappointing, the stories from those who were in attendance will live on in infamy!

I'd better leave my next post for when I am a tad more sober!

Cheers, GG :super:


----------



## hayden (7/6/09)

gah all trhee of them pulled out but a fiar feww belongins were left behind like winkles darlek and chappos sunnies and a lot of beer. which will most likely be drunk soonish between the 5 of us left that have any balls left


----------



## hayden (7/6/09)

soft, very soft


----------



## hayden (7/6/09)

incider where out though? 


3chappo = under the thumb B) 

?
all other brewers = where is baaaaaaaabra


----------



## hayden (7/6/09)

i like scoundrel


----------



## hayden (7/6/09)

i should really sign out more often....


----------



## hayden (7/6/09)

bonj you are soft


----------



## scoundrel (8/6/09)

no more cider for you pal.  

so incider you mean to tell me you ditched us so oyu could hang out with your family (whom youse can see any ol time)
i froze my juts off in a kilt and incider didn't turn up. 

you shall pay dearly my lad, how does 6 months without baaabra sound pikerboy.


----------



## InCider (8/6/09)

scoundrelrogue said:


> you shall pay dearly my lad, how does 6 months without baaabra sound pikerboy.



Next time you get a shag with Baa Bra, she'll taste like me! hahahaha...

Shit I feel good today - how are you mate?


----------



## bradsbrew (8/6/09)

Pictures anyone??


----------



## bonj (8/6/09)

half-fix said:


> bonj you are soft


and squishy


----------



## bonj (8/6/09)

NickB said:


> I think you'll find it was a combine harvester Bonj.....


You're right, a big green John Deere, although, they're generally called "headers" in Australia... quite fun to drive and the new ones have little LED readouts that tell you when you're at the optimum grain input speed. I stripped an organic wheat crop once that was quite thin in places... I raced through that crop.


----------



## winkle (8/6/09)

InCider said:


> Next time you get a shag with Baa Bra, she'll taste like me! hahahaha...
> 
> Shit I feel good today - how are you mate?



U R Girly man.

PS has anyone seen if channel nine is broadcasting? Seems to have been an detour involving large volumes of expresso stout on the way to bed.

Man I really feel like hosting a H3 run tonight - not!


----------



## stillscottish (8/6/09)

Feet on the desk, everything on auto.


----------



## scoundrel (8/6/09)

InCider said:


> Next time you get a shag with Baa Bra, she'll taste like me! hahahaha...
> 
> Shit I feel good today - how are you mate?



no thanks im more partial to goats - they push back better.

only just got up feeling ******* hungry, good thing theres 2 ton of leftovers, im not not gonna need to go anywhere near the kitchen for the next week.


----------



## daemon (8/6/09)

Thanks for the hospitality gents, it was a good night.

Good to meet everyone and enjoy some nice beers. 

There's still some Schott glassware at Half-fix's place for clean brewer and bradsbrew (from RdeVjun) too.


----------



## NickB (8/6/09)

Bonj said:


> I stripped in an organic wheat crop once and I was quite thin in places... I raced through that crop with my pants over my head



Still no pics? C'mon fellas!


And Bonj, no more talk of you stripping please, I'm trying to enjoy my lunch.....


----------



## hayden (8/6/09)

oki got some photos will be putting them up shortly


----------



## chappo1970 (8/6/09)

Ok, Clean Brewer on Chappos LogIn, Ive kept you all waiting and here are the shots....  
Ask questions later... h34r: Chappo is a camera whore and SC has a shocking looking behind......






[attac
hment=27866:IMG_0172.JPG]



[attachment=2
7871:IMG_0177.JPG]


----------



## hayden (8/6/09)

well this might take a little while slow to upload


----------



## hayden (8/6/09)

heres some more


----------



## chappo1970 (8/6/09)

Half-fix Sully was after you All Ranga recipe. He wants a few more cubes to store. PM him mate.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## hayden (8/6/09)

and more


----------



## chappo1970 (8/6/09)

That has to GG's ass to small for SR's h34r:


----------



## hayden (8/6/09)

thats yours buddy


----------



## hayden (8/6/09)

almost there, gotta be a better way then 2 mb for each post worth of attachments...


----------



## hayden (8/6/09)

alomst there


----------



## hayden (8/6/09)

damn tried to squeeze the last in here oh well


----------



## hayden (8/6/09)

jeez look at the mess chappo left behind not to mention spilling the whole mobile keggy set up rolling sideways down my drive way. it claims another drunken victim.


----------



## NickB (8/6/09)

Good to see the SEQ deviants conference was in full swing.

Looks like a great time was had by all!

Cheers


----------



## hayden (8/6/09)

yes it was shame i didnt whip the phone camera out earlier missed photos of reviled ah well was good.


----------



## Bribie G (8/6/09)

My few photos have turned out more like a Chappo rogue gallery, well he is so photogenic:

You wouldn't believe how much love there was in that room. I'm still pissed B)


----------



## Bribie G (8/6/09)




----------



## Bribie G (8/6/09)




----------



## winkle (8/6/09)

I think it was a good evening :unsure: 
There isn't a wayward pair of aviator sunnys at Half-fixed manor?


----------



## hayden (8/6/09)

i think there is i havent made it down stair just yet been working on logo's receipes and getting my AG setup organised. i have found chappos hat sunnies mug and chairs


----------



## staggalee (8/6/09)

BribieG said:


> My few photos have turned out more like a Chappo rogue gallery, well he is so photogenic:
> 
> You wouldn't believe how much love there was in that room. I'm still pissed B)
> View attachment 27855
> ...



What in the name of Larry, Moe and Curley is wrong with that bloke in the second pic far right? :huh: 

stagga.


----------



## Bribie G (8/6/09)

He'd just had a sip of Chappo's hopburst. 
I'm still trying to work out who he is, I think he was the Pizza delivery guy who normally only drinks Corona.


----------



## scoundrel (8/6/09)

Chappo said:


> That has to GG's ass to small for SR's h34r:



i might have a big arse, but im not leashed like you are mate i mean shit *eyes pop out of head*  

moral of the story: DON'T GET MARRIED. 

There's a nuzzle coming your way by post  

any one seen Cambells mug?


----------



## hayden (8/6/09)

ah yes cambell and no clue. lack of incider comes to mind


----------



## Bribie G (8/6/09)

Hey Half-fix I clean forgot to give you any money for the catering, would you PM me with your bank, BSB and account no. and I'll pop twenty bucks in? I ate so much last night it's nearly five o'clock and I haven't eaten a thing all day :unsure:


----------



## stillscottish (8/6/09)

scoundrelrogue said:


> any one seen Cambells mug?



Yup. Far right of that photo.


It's turned up at Perry's place. And yes, I also forgot to give you some cash. How much was it?


----------



## chappo1970 (8/6/09)

How much are Raw Sausages worth? :unsure: Uncooked food and Cross-contamination = Food Poisoning....  Botulism & Civil Litigation!!!


----------



## chappo1970 (8/6/09)

Sully loves!!! :wub:


----------



## hayden (8/6/09)

$15 and it'll be square, proceeds are going into beer brewing equipment and ingredients


----------



## chappo1970 (8/6/09)

half-fix said:


> $15 and it'll be square, proceeds are going into beer brewing equipment and ingredients



Diacetyl ain't cheap..... h34r:


----------



## hayden (8/6/09)

was meaning grains actually. and a kettle


----------



## chappo1970 (8/6/09)

Have you changed your undies?????








Smells porky??? h34r:


----------



## paulwolf350 (8/6/09)

Chappo said:


> Have you changed your undies?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats just nasty.....




Half fix, i left my grey jumper there, and also need bank details re catering, sorry

On a brighter note, I am home safe and sound, thanks guys

Paul


----------



## hayden (8/6/09)

no worries paul ill get 'em a bit later. 

and chappo you areshole. the one in the toilet cystern was a lucky find for me....


----------



## winkle (11/6/09)

Hey, 2 of my PET bottles were miraculously refilled when I collected my stuff on Monday. Is it beer in them or something similar to Carlton Cold?


----------



## reviled (11/6/09)

What a great night, my only let down was that my mates/ride took me away after only a few hours <_< 

Was good to finally meet everyone and put faces to the names, and even better to try all of your beers of which some were really really good! I felt like my glass was being refilled before it was even empty :beerbang: Cheers heaps for the hospitality guys, very much appreciated!

Memorable beers - SJ's Damnation IPA, absolutely tounge peeling awesomeness! It took me a few beers after this to be able to taste anything!

Bribies Kiwi gold - Why cant I get this kind of a taste out of NZ cascade?? Maybe im trying to use too much of it? It was quaffable and had a nice subtle cascade taste to it..

Chappo's and my Dbl IPA, such fresh raw hop aroma and taste, again, tounge peeling!

Clean Brewers IPA - Awesome punch you in the face hop aroma, really clean flavour on the palate! Wicked!

I know there were a heap more but my memory's a bit hazy :unsure: lol



Im still in QLD till saturday, ill be meeting up with Screwtop and maybe Chappo at Eagle Heights tomorrow at 1pm then onto Mt Tamborine, if anyone else is going to be around it would be great if you can stop by and say hi :icon_cheers: 

When I get home ill start a thread on all of the Aussie craft beers i tried while over here.

Cheers,
Reviled


----------



## clean brewer (11/6/09)

> Clean Brewers IPA - Awesome punch you in the face hop aroma, really clean flavour on the palate! Wicked!



Cheers Reviled, good to meet you and get some good feedback on my Beer, its great when people ask you for the Recipe...  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## stillscottish (11/6/09)

winkle said:


> Hey, 2 of my PET bottles were miraculously refilled when I collected my stuff on Monday. Is it beer in them or something similar to Carlton Cold?



Probably something similar to Carlton Warm.................

Campbell


----------



## Screwtop (12/6/09)

reviled said:


> Im still in QLD till saturday, ill be meeting up with Screwtop and maybe Chappo at Eagle Heights tomorrow at 1pm then onto Mt Tamborine, if anyone else is going to be around it would be great if you can stop by and say hi :icon_cheers:




See you at the Eagle Heights Brewery at 1pm Reviled.

The addy for others attending is 10 Macdonnell Rd Mt Tamborine, then on up to the Mt Tamborine Brewery

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop (12/6/09)

browndog said:


> Watch out for Chappo, apparently he has the flu <_<
> 
> -BD




You would't be telling Porkies would you BD :lol:


----------



## hayden (12/6/09)

right belongings that have been found: 
chappo - hat, jacket, sunglasses, mug, chairs, dignity

grey jumper which is paulwolfs me thinks and a packet of ventti filters 

and also have those glass shots for yeast starters one i sully's and not sure whose the others is. 

also 2 un collected swaps have been left also.


----------



## Sully (12/6/09)

half-fix said:


> chappo - hat, jacket, sunglasses, mug, chairs, *dignity*





He didn't bring any so it must belong to someone else... h34r: 





half-fix said:


> and also have those glass shots for yeast starters one i sully's and not sure whose the others is.






HUH??? :blink:


----------



## bradsbrew (12/6/09)

half-fix said:


> right belongings that have been found:
> 
> 
> and also have those glass shots for yeast starters one i sully's and not sure whose the others is.



Halfix I think some of the schott bottles are for me. 
Dont know about the swap bottles though as i pulled out at the last minute because what I had to swap was not up to scratch IMO. But I do have some fermenting away and some more mashing as I type so I will gaurantee that every brewer that was in the swap will recieve a bottle of worthy Ale.

Brad


----------



## clean brewer (12/6/09)

half-fix said:


> right belongings that have been found:
> chappo - hat, jacket, sunglasses, mug, chairs, dignity
> 
> grey jumper which is paulwolfs me thinks and a packet of ventti filters
> ...


Ive got some Schott bottles there, not sure if you can hang onto them until im down there again.. :unsure: 

I think I had a Chair there aswell but im sure its a little busted and they only cost $9....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## daemon (12/6/09)

reviled said:


> Was good to finally meet everyone and put faces to the names, and even better to try all of your beers of which some were really really good! I felt like my glass was being refilled before it was even empty :beerbang: Cheers heaps for the hospitality guys, very much appreciated!


Thanks for sharing some of your brews, the port stout was certainly more balanced than I expected and very warming 



clean brewer said:


> Cheers Reviled, good to meet you and get some good feedback on my Beer, its great when people ask you for the Recipe...


Was a nice drop there CB, loads of hops yet still remained perfectly drinkable. It'll be one I'd like to make in the next few months that's for sure.



half-fix said:


> and also have those glass shots for yeast starters one i sully's and not sure whose the others is.


Those are for bradsbrew and clean brewer. Gents, just let me know if you're unable to collect and I'll organise them to be returned to RdeVjun / collected another time. 

So any feedback on the swap beers yet?

Just tried BribeG's Green Dragon and it's very nice. I've been dabbling with English beers recently and it certainly outshines what I've done so far. Lots of body, nice malt flavour and balanced hops. Another I think I'll have to brew when time permits!


----------



## clean brewer (12/6/09)

I tried A beer of Sullys which was a Mocha Stout, it was nicer when it warmed up a little...  

And I also had the Green Dragon, a little flat but nice all the same.. Was it meant to be drunk straightaway or did it did time to carb????? :huh: 

Im gonna leave the best for last "All Ranga Ale" :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/09)

BUTTERSCOTCH yummy!


----------



## paulwolf350 (12/6/09)

half-fix said:


> grey jumper which is paulwolfs me thinks and a packet of ventti filters




yep, that will be my vest. not my papers tho


did chappo take the beers left on the bar for him?


Paul


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/09)

Nope??? But the ventti's are mine as well sunnies and chairs...


----------



## paulwolf350 (12/6/09)

clean brewer said:


> I tried A beer of Sullys which was a Mocha Stout, it was nicer when it warmed up a little...
> 
> And I also had the Green Dragon, a little flat but nice all the same.. Was it meant to be drunk straightaway or did it did time to carb????? :huh:
> 
> Im gonna leave the best for last "All Ranga Ale" :lol:




havn't tried any yet, wanted to wait till they had all settled and carbed, some where pretty new (but i cant remember which)

will also leave the best 'all ranga" till last. Cant wait for the AG version

Paul


----------



## paulwolf350 (12/6/09)

Chappo said:


> Nope??? But the ventti's are mine as well sunnies and chairs...


 
looks like you missed out then, I left 3 tallies of Ginger Beer and GG left 4 various beers of his on the bar for you



Paul


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/09)

FARK!!!! Bloody drunk_chappo (loser <_< ) strikes again!!!


----------



## paulwolf350 (12/6/09)

Chappo said:


> FARK!!!! Bloody drunk_chappo (loser <_< ) strikes again!!!



surely they will be still wating for you, no one is going to drink someone elses beer

Paul


----------



## winkle (12/6/09)

Chappo said:


> FARK!!!! Bloody drunk_chappo (loser <_< ) strikes again!!!



Oi, what happened to the hole cutter Chappo??


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/09)

Errrr???????

Maybe drunk_Chappo (loser <_< ) can answer that one?

Chap Chap


----------



## Sully (13/6/09)

winkle said:


> Oi, what happened to the hole cutter Chappo??




There is a holesaw and drill bit sitting at my place that doesnt belong to me... Chappo, what were you planning???

Were they for you Perry? If you need them ASAP, I will be heading down your way mid next week.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (13/6/09)

Ha, there was a cunning plan to put a hole in my 60 litre mash tun so I can actually use it (went to crap naturally)  .
Sully if you're going past it'd be good - can return on Sunday.
Can anyone tell me why my keg is full of dodgy cider? I need to fill it up with a galaxy APA next week, should have 11 full buggers by the end of the month (2 on loan though).


----------



## hayden (14/6/09)

yeah drunken mis hap there all good to empty it out.


----------



## stillscottish (14/6/09)

Can I just make everyone aware that my contribution (9) is slightly over-carbed. It's not a gusher but chill it well and have a jug handy.


----------



## clean brewer (14/6/09)

stillscottish said:


> Can I just make everyone aware that my contribution (9) is slightly over-carbed. It's not a gusher but chill it well and have a jug handy.



Yes mate, had yours last night and its quite gassy, best to leave it a little to warm up too...  Very rich beer I think, very nice but personally I reckon a stubbie worth before bed would do the trick..... :icon_drool2: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Bribie G (14/6/09)

I've had my few sober days at work and off tomorrow, so may imbibe of the spirituous liquors tomorrow afternoon. Had a UXB (no 10?) the other day. Bloody nice. 

The green dragon (3) may still need some time to fully carb. I drew off six 2L goonies on bottling and they got most of the yeast in them so the one I brought along for drinking on the day was well carbed, but then I drew off a case of 750 ml pets and they were quite clear, so still carbing but they'll get there.

BribieG


----------



## winkle (14/6/09)

stillscottish said:


> Can I just make everyone aware that my contribution (9) is slightly over-carbed. It's not a gusher but chill it well and have a jug handy.



Not infected but just overcarbed, I burped it twice in the fridge before consuming (then burped many times after) a very nice drop - reminded me of the NRBC Migration Ale (the non-infected one).
I think BribieGs offering could use more (2 weeks) carb time - still a decent offering as is.
The unlabled er, Stout/Robust Porter? was bloody nice too.


----------



## daemon (14/6/09)

winkle said:


> The unlabled er, Stout/Robust Porter? was bloody nice too.


Could be mine, although it should have been labelled! It was a Choc Brown Porter, recipe is here.


----------



## daemon (15/6/09)

Some quick feedback on the next few case swap beers:

#2 - Sleeping pils - Cinnamon smell hits you right away, certainly a powerful spice. Unfortunately to my tastes it dominates the beer rather than compliments it and I found it too overpowering. Not sure if it'll smooth out in a few months time or not but I wasn't able to drink any more than a glass.

#9 - Something Darkly Delicious - I think the title accurately describes this, full of flavour and bitterness with no hope of seeing through the glass  As it's been pointed out it's slightly over-carbed but otherwise it's very enjoyable. I have a glass in front of my slowly warming up and it's exactly what I needed for a Monday!

Looking forward to trying the next next few!


----------



## Bribie G (16/6/09)

Just quaffed Paulwolf's amber (#4) and its just so smooth and comfort-food with a nice residual bitterness. Noice. I didn't chill it too much which seems to have suited the style nicely, if it was on tap at a Pommy pub on handpump it wouldn't go astray.


----------



## clean brewer (19/6/09)

Since I received a nice PM last night about my Beer I had in the swap from BribieG, I just wanted to see if any others have tried and yet? And what there thoughts were!! :unsure: 

It has CB written on the cap...  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## daemon (19/6/09)

More feedback:

#10 / Winkle: Wow, I love your UXB. I like my Belgian beers and this certainly didn't disappoint! Lovely aroma and divine flavour, this has certainly made it onto my "to brew" list! I wish it wasn't just one bottle!

#7 / CB: A nice ale to drink, slightly hoppier than many ESB's I'm used to but very nice at the same time. Carbonation and body was perfect. Seemed to be very little yeast / ester flavours compared with some Bitters I like but again was still a very nice beer. Went perfectly with dinner 

#4 / Paulwolf350: A basic but drinkable ale. Seemed slightly "hot" alcohol wise, with low bitterness and low hop flavour. This is what most extract / kit beers are like for me, drinkable but missing some of that AG zing. This isn't a criticism of course as it's still well crafted and I'd still drink a keg of it! You're really going to love the jump to AG brewing, the difference in flavour is amazing.


----------



## paulwolf350 (19/6/09)

Thanks guys, I was a bit overwhelmed with all the AG beers around my poor little extract, glad you enjoyed it. It may have been a little under carbed, it was my first foray into counterpressure bottle filling. I think it was more carbed in the keg anyway.

Put down my fist AG batch which is bubbling nicely, an English style ESB. This will be going into bottles so I can keep it. Need to get my mill finished now so I can throw down some more AG brews

Paul


----------



## daemon (19/6/09)

Paul: Carbonation seemed fine for mine, maybe just slightly under. I'm new to bottling out of a keg also, I'm just using a picnic tap and the best results I've had is when I've chilled the bottles (not easy with so many!) and to overcarb the keg a bit. I've been given a proper counter-pressure filler to try out but won't pipe it in until I get the fridge kitted out properly. Hope your first AG turns out ok, it seems you've got the process well sorted with extract anyway so I'm sure it'll be a stunning brew.


----------



## winkle (20/6/09)

clean brewer said:


> Since I received a nice PM last night about my Beer I had in the swap from BribieG, I just wanted to see if any others have tried and yet? And what there thoughts were!! :unsure:
> 
> It has CB written on the cap...
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Sorry CB, had your one after trying Half-fix's "Whats that taste in my mouth?" All Ranga ale.
I think my taste buds went off line for a while and can't give you any decent feedback.
I'll get round to #4 and #2 today probably.


----------



## clean brewer (20/6/09)

> Some quick feedback on the next few case swap beers:
> 
> #2 - Sleeping pils - Cinnamon smell hits you right away, certainly a powerful spice. Unfortunately to my tastes it dominates the beer rather than compliments it and I found it too overpowering. Not sure if it'll smooth out in a few months time or not but I wasn't able to drink any more than a glass.


+1, drinking it now and while I can still drink the bottle it is really dominated by Cinnamon and not so much like beer, personally(sorry h34r: ) but its not for me.... More a Dessert..  


> Sorry CB, had your one after trying Half-fix's "Whats that taste in my mouth?" All Ranga ale.
> I think my taste buds went off line for a while and can't give you any decent feedback.


Shit winkle, I wouldve really liked to have got your opinion on it but you had to ruin your tastebuds with the "All Ranga"  .. 


> #7 / CB: A nice ale to drink, slightly hoppier than many ESB's I'm used to but very nice at the same time. Carbonation and body was perfect. Seemed to be very little yeast / ester flavours compared with some Bitters I like but again was still a very nice beer. Went perfectly with dinner


Cheers mate, I didnt really brew to style on that one but still enjoyed it, it was all USA hops in it and it had a hopping schedule like an american ale, only used 04 on it.....

CB


----------



## stillscottish (12/7/09)

#3. The flagon with the dragon is the brew that is true.

Scoffed it last night after work. A lovely malty finish. Nice one BribieG.

Campbell


----------



## NickB (12/7/09)

Bloody Bintari.


Bastard!


----------



## Bribie G (12/7/09)

stillscottish said:


> #3. The flagon with the dragon is the brew that is true.
> 
> Scoffed it last night after work. A lovely malty finish. Nice one BribieG.
> 
> Campbell



Thanks Campbell, I've done an almost identical one for the BABBs big comp, only difference being that there's some Munich 1 instead of 2, it's got choc instead of Carared, and I've left out the super late addition of NZ cascade that IMHO tended to trample all over the Styrian Goldings. I'll get a bottle over to you me bonny wee laddie :icon_cheers:


----------



## stillscottish (12/7/09)

NickB said:


> Bloody Bintari.



That was in the vessel with the pestle.


----------



## winkle (12/7/09)

stillscottish said:


> That was in the vessel with the pestle.



I know what to blame the hangover on now (forgot I drank some of that #@%#$%#$^ stuff)


----------

